# Elite Archery Shooters



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

hey, all you elite shooters, like for you guys and gals to give all your thoughts on your elite bows, do ya like'um, do you wish you never bought one? etc. me and a buddy is concidering one very hard i would like to no a little about what you all like in yours. and does anyone know how fast there shipping them now? :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Best bow I have ever owned,,, I bought my 2nd Synergy this week and I am quite satisfied,,, It's fast,, smooth and reliable! Not to forget easy on the wallet,,,, 100.00 bucks less then a Bowtech,,,:mg:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Takeum said:


> Best bow I have ever owned,,, I bought my 2nd Synergy this week and I am quite satisfied,,, It's fast,, smooth and reliable! Not to forget easy on the wallet,,,, 100.00 bucks less then a Bowtech,,,:mg:


Why do you compare the price to a BowTech???????


Just curious..............


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

how does the draw cycle feel ?


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

The bow is absolutely the best shooting ,most forgiving, quietest speed bow I have ever shot.I love my synergy I own 3 other bows that I will never shoot again since I purchased my synergy.The draw cycle loads fast with little room to creep,very smooth.The only downside to the bow are the strings and cables they use a 24 strand vapor trails and they have serving seperation issues after a while I would recommend buying a set of winners choice 22 or 20 strand string and cables.This will fix the serving issues I am told.But if you do run into serving seperation with your new bow elite and vapor trail will do their best to solve the problem.They will send you a new set but they might end up having the same issue.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

any pics of your bows? :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Luvin Mine. One helluva shooter!


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

:moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

jrsarch said:


> :moviecorn :darkbeer:


Please reduce your signature to five lines or less in accordance with AT rules.

Thanks,

RK, Administrator


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

The picture does not show allot of color but the strings and cables are blue and black the rest cord,loop and peep are all blue to match strings and cables


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Love my Synergy!*

Have it fitted out with Nealy String and cables, can't say enough good things about this bow:thumbs_up


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

*elite*

the synergy is a shooting machine!


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

I like mine so much I bought a second one:wink:


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

^


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have the 2006 E-500 and it is the best bow I've owned. Draw is smooth and good speed. Here is my rig.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

*IV'E BEEN BUSTED BY THE RECORDKEEPER!!! *


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

jrsarch said:


> :moviecorn :darkbeer:


:deadhorse


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

I like both my E-Force and E-500. First pic 50 yd. with the E- force. Second pic 30 yd. with the E-500. Both are accurate and the most pleasant bows I've owned with very good speed. Very little shock or vibration = quiet and a very nice stock grip.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Great shooting bows. Definitely change out the stock strings.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldn't trade my Synergy for any other bow out there.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

sweet look'en bows scablands!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Just like others have said, I liked my first Synergy so well I got another one. Have one in all camo and one in black with camo limbs. It is by far the best bow(s) I've ever had. And I thought I would shoot Mathews forever

TEXAS


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

just got my first one today. i love it maybe even more than my allegence. very nice bow.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Top Shelf


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

gjs4 said:


> Top Shelf


What weight arrows are you shooting? I am getting 278 fps out of my Synergy @ 28" with a 420 grain arrow 68 pounds. You are much faster than me. And I love this bow. Very nice shooter.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I own both the E-Force and E-500 and they are two of the Best Bows I've ever owned. Very good speed, nice balance, Quiet, Shock and vibration Free.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Hey chance. did you do something to the risers to make them dull?
the limb pockets look shinny and the risers look dull.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

jrsarch said:


> *IV'E BEEN BUSTED BY THE RECORDKEEPER!!! *


Could have been worse


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Just like others have said, I liked my first Synergy so well I got another one. Have one in all camo and one in black with camo limbs. It is by far the best bow(s) I've ever had. And I thought I would shoot Mathews forever
> 
> TEXAS


I agree 100%. I was a DIE HARD Mathews guy until I shot a Synergy. BY far the best bow I have ever owned or shot!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice looking bows guys! :beer:

rick


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Check out the 2007 bow test results on this forum, it will tell you how it ranked. If any other company was making the synergy I would probably have one right now!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

THis pic is of poor quality but its not the latest...just put a limbdriver on 40 min ago!


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Is Elite Archery part of Bowtech? Or are the risers made by the same supplier? It looks so similiar to the Bowtechs, I'm just not sure of the connection. Someone fill me in, Thanks.


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

nebling said:


> Is Elite Archery part of Bowtech? Or are the risers made by the same supplier? It looks so similiar to the Bowtechs, I'm just not sure of the connection. Someone fill me in, Thanks.


Neb I dont believe with 898 post you dont already know the connection


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

xxSPOTTSxx said:


> Neb I dont believe with 898 post you dont already know the connection



I sort-of know, but wanted to see it in Black & White!:embara:


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

nebling said:


> I sort-of know, but wanted to see it in Black & White!:embara:


Use the search function then.:wink:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

GSLAM95 said:


> Use the search function then.:wink:



Thanks for the tip!:wink::wink:


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Bowtech-Addiction said:


> Check out the 2007 bow test results on this forum, it will tell you how it ranked. If any other company was making the synergy I would probably have one right now!


I think Elite as a company will do fine. Even if they folded, you will always be able to get parts. The only thing that could go wrong to render the bow useless would be the riser and thats a long shot...


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*I can't resist....*

in showing off my sweet set-up! Man I love this bow!!!!!


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*Synergy*

I wasnt going to even respond to a couple things mentioned above but I will be brief and decent about what I say. 

I have been a loyal Hoyt guy and probably always will but I just purchased an Elite Synergy and it is IMO a very well made bow. Smooth, considering it is a "speed" bow, and quite fast I would say (the quickest I have ever shot). 

I own two Hoyts an ultratec and a proelite (both with spirals) and did own a Bowtech Ally and my son shoots a Diamond Liberty. I liked the Ally very much but decided to sell it and that Liberty is one of the smoothest bows Ive ever shot (my son is 16 and loves it).

It is amazing, and maybe Im wrong nebling, but you have 900 posts and shoot a Bowtech and didnt "mean" anything about that question? Its a well known fact that the two bows have very similar designs and we all pretty much know the reason why. Take a look around and with the exception of a "few" they all have some resemblence to one another in some way. Otherwise we would all be shooting a stick and string (no offense traditional guys- I also shoot a long bow: they were around first of course). Each bow manufacturer borrows ideas from one another to some degree so lets all welcome that not bash and jab each other. We should all be here to enjoy archery whether you shoot brand A or brand B. We need to come together to strengthen archery and hunting not fight about brands. I cant think of a bow out right now that isnt "top notch" in some respect or another.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Great post fiveOarcher!


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Look guys, I knew there was a connection between the two, I just wasn't sure. I never meant anytyhing derrogatory by my question. It was obviously a very similiar riser to the Bowtech line, and now I know why. Just because I didn't "search" before I posted doesn't mean that I know everything. I enjoy shooting bows, and am not brand loyal to any one particular style. I love the look of the Elite's and might just have to buy one soon! Thanks to Hairlessone for PMing me some info, it was greatly appreciated. I never intended to Hijack the thread, Elite bows are definately sweet looking bows and I hear the are also sweet shooters. I might have 900 posts, but it doesn't mean I know all the archery rumors and blog. So, let's get on with the origional post and see some more killing machines.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Bowtech-Addiction said:


> If any other company was making the synergy I would probably have one right now!


BA....I see right through this statement. Just a nicer way to take another shot at Elite.....give it a rest:zip: Does it really matter *who* made the bow as long as its a great bow?

TEXAS


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Does it really matter who made the bow as long as its a great bow?


It shouldnt matter in my opinion. Shoot whatever brand you like. Until people start giving me bows I am shooting whatever trips my trigger.

There are alot of great bows on the market nowadays.

rick


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

heres a pic


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll say to you Elite Archers. Those laminated limbs are sweet looking!!!


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

nebling said:


> I'll say to you Elite Archers. Those laminated limbs are sweet looking!!!


Barnsdale 5-layers


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is my Synergy and Tribute. 2 great bows.:darkbeer:


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Maybee-R said:


> Hey chance. did you do something to the risers to make them dull?
> the limb pockets look shinny and the risers look dull.


I had both risers powder coated at a shop Flat Black Matte. Limb Pockets are the same as original.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Chance said:


> I had both risers powder coated at a shop Flat Black Matte. Limb Pockets are the same as original.


cool I like the look better than mine. :wink:


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks I have my eye on a Synergy I might pick up but it's camo so it will have to go to the powder coating shop too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice Bows guys!
I just aquired a 06 energy, an early one, or its goin to the powder room as well:wink: or I might have Elksniper through some duracoat on it full ninja style


----------



## CVJ (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a Synergy that I bought in Sept 06 but the BC says it's an 07?

I liked the bow but now that I've put a gripwerks grip on, she's really sweet. I've shot speed bows since back in High Countries hayday, switched to Mathews and now back into the speedbows. I only hunt but I feel that I'm carrying a Magnum into the woods now. The draw is a little on the stiff side but Like how hard it shoots, it's also very dead in the hand. Oh yea, it's accurate and not finicky like those hatchet cam HC's I used to shoot and tune on a daily bases, of course stings and cables are much better these days.


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

My newly refinished E-500.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

elksniper said:


> My newly refinished E-500.


What is envolved in replacing the original cams with those synergy series cams?


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

I own an E-500 a E-Force and an Ice . I will soon be getting a Synergy.....I just can't help myself. My E-500 is may never part with bow. I have three sets of mods for it, It is like having three bows in one.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

i talked to a lady i think her name was donna, who was supposed to sent my dealer app. in the mail still haven't recieved it. does anyone know how there shipping is running right know?? i hear they was pretty backed up at one time? anyway it is a MUST i have one of these badboys you all have punished me enough lookin at your pics :wink:


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

HEY FIVEOARCHER!! HERES TO YA!!! :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

^


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

jrsarch said:


> hey, all you elite shooters, like for you guys and gals to give all your thoughts on your elite bows, do ya like'um, do you wish you never bought one? etc. me and a buddy is concidering one very hard i would like to no a little about what you all like in yours. and does anyone know how fast there shipping them now? :wink: :darkbeer:





jrsarch said:


> i talked to a lady i think her name was donna, who was supposed to sent my dealer app. in the mail still haven't recieved it. does anyone know how there shipping is running right know?? i hear they was pretty backed up at one time? anyway it is a MUST i have one of these badboys you all have punished me enough lookin at your pics :wink:


I take it you and your buddy own an archery store then?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

BradleyP said:


> What is envolved in replacing the original cams with those synergy series cams?


Those cams are replacement cams for the E-500. not Synergy cams.
I also have the replacement cams on my bow. the early style cams wore out the serving on the string loops of the cables. If your draw was over 29 inch your risk of wear was greater. my DL. is 30in. so I found out real fast.:darkbeer:


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*elite*

Sweet looking bow Elksniper!! Awesome job!

Nebling, no offense taken if there was none given. I did not intend to offend you either. 

jrsarch- thanks. I dont think you can really make a "bad" choice buying a bow these days. Even though Elite has not been around long they appear to be using quality components and building a very nice bow. 

Hopefully when I get my camera fixed I can take some pics of mine.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Takeum said:


> Best bow I have ever owned,,, I bought my 2nd Synergy this week and I am quite satisfied,,, It's fast,, smooth and reliable! Not to forget easy on the wallet,,,, 100.00 bucks less then a Bowtech,,,:mg:


Generics brands usually are cheaper I thought,:tongue: I am just having fun with ya!! but the 100 dollar less statement depends where you buy them. I had a customer come and he paid 50 dollars more than a Bowtech go figure


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

FiveOarcher said:


> Nebling, no offense taken if there was none given. I did not intend to offend you either.



No problem, I really like the Elite look, and I might have to give one a try someday, along with 6-7 others!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

elksniper said:


> My newly refinished E-500.


elksniper.....bad to the bone my friend:thumbs_up.....nice mulie too!!!


TEXAS


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*Nice*

These Elites are some nice looking rigs. My son and I have a Tribute and an Allegiance respectively. Is the Synergy comparable to a Trib and the E-Force to the Ally? I like the looks of the Limbs and cams on them a lot! You guys that have shot both Bowtech and Elite, how do the draw cycles compare? Hope this isn't off topic, just trying to get more info on the Elites.
THANKS


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

Maybee-R said:


> Those cams are replacement cams for the E-500. not Synergy cams.
> I also have the replacement cams on my bow. the early style cams wore out the serving on the string loops of the cables. If your draw was over 29 inch your risk of wear was greater. my DL. is 30in. so I found out real fast.:darkbeer:


I have K8 cams on my bow, which I believe are the Synergy cams.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is mine with my newly installed Limbdriver


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> BA....I see right through this statement. Just a nicer way to take another shot at Elite.....give it a rest:zip: Does it really matter *who* made the bow as long as its a great bow?
> 
> TEXAS


To me the company is everything, yes the bow needs to shoot well too though. I just don't feel the need to support a company, when I know of some of the things about the company.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

elksniper said:


> I have K8 cams on my bow, which I believe are the Synergy cams.


K8 cams are E-force and E-500 cams or at least they're K8's on my E500.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Sweet bows*

Some awesome looking rigs. Synergies and Ice's are soooooooo nice. Great bows Elite makes. Really super rigs.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*will be updating....*

my grip to to a jager archery one piece grip.... here are some pics of the grip. I will let you guys know what I think about the feel when it shows up at my door..... It definately looks sweet!


----------



## Leffe (Nov 5, 2005)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## Leffe (Nov 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

elksniper said:


> I have K8 cams on my bow, which I believe are the Synergy cams.


Your right! I didnt look close enough. sorry.
I had replacement cams on mine and they look very close to the new k8 cams. but they are different. Im still mixing them up.
The first cams were called K8 cams also.


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

*E500*

I have an E500. Most accurate bow I have ever shot.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

yep recordkeeper, i own a small archery shop in southern ohio, my buddy is the one who brought these bows to my attention. seems like alot of people is givin them a try ( and liken them!).


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

thats last years model right?


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Bowtech-Addiction said:


> To me the company is everything, yes the bow needs to shoot well too though. I just don't feel the need to support a company, when I know of some of the things about the company.


So why bother posting on an Elite Thread since you don't want to support the company? Oh and you know some things about the company? Don't get me wrong because you have the right to post what you want where you want but does this help anything? What this will do is drag others in and bring discredit again to your bow and company of choice which much can be said about them to. I've notice many members have left certain threads alone as of lately because it serves no purpose to keep things going but I don't think it will last.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

*Elite Ice*

I've got an Elite Ice and I think it's great. 60#'s, 26" draw and shooting 286 fps with peep and loop. IMO, that's screaming for my short draw. Quiet, accurate, light and I love the black finish. :darkbeer:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Chance said:


> So why bother posting on an Elite Thread since you don't want to support the company? Oh and you know some things about the company? Don't get me wrong because you have the right to post what you want where you want but does this help anything? What this will do is drag others in and bring discredit again to your bow and company of choice which much can be said about them to. I've notice many members have left certain threads alone as of lately because it serves no purpose to keep things going but I don't think it will last.


Couldn't have said it better Chance....Thanks:thumbs_up

TEXAS


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

my point too chance, just checkin to see how well everybody likes their elite bows, lookin to put them in our shop and there is a good chance ill be shootin one myself!! seems like bowtech addiction has got it bad for elite i see him on alot of post about elites, always droppin a bomb on them?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Got It Bad!!*



jrsarch said:


> my point too chance, just checkin to see how well everybody likes their elite bows, lookin to put them in our shop and there is a good chance ill be shootin one myself!! seems like bowtech addiction has got it bad for elite i see him on alot of post about elites, always droppin a bomb on them?


There are the same three that keep fueling the fire on the Bowtech vs Elite thing (meanv,elkreaper,bowtech addiction).One of them has quit recently after a few days off:wink: so maybe the other two need a break.It serves no purpose except to keep the fued alive and growing.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> There are the same three that keep fueling the fire on the Bowtech vs Elite thing (meanv,elkreaper,bowtech addiction).One of them has quit recently after a few days off:wink: so maybe the other two need a break.It serves no purpose except to keep the fued alive and growing.


True, but not really all this simple...

Over the past couple of years, there has been a lot of baiting, taunting, thread crapping, hijacking, and on and on and on....

Soon the radicals from both sides feel the need to go into self defense and attack mode...thus it just escallates...

Funny thing is...none of them make their favorite brands look any better to the majority here on AT....it's really nothing more than a pissing match for AT members to gawk at...kinda like a firey train wreck that produces a toxic chemical cloud....

:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> True, but not really all this simple...
> 
> Over the past couple of years, there has been a lot of baiting, taunting, thread crapping, hijacking, and on and on and on....
> 
> ...


How true. I can put up with just about anything on this site, but the bow brand debates get old, no matter what companies are involved. I don't let that sway my opinion on any particular company, but it doesn't want me to be associated with them at the same time.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> There are the same three that keep fueling the fire on the Bowtech vs Elite thing (meanv,elkreaper,bowtech addiction).One of them has quit recently after a few days off:wink: so maybe the other two need a break.It serves no purpose except to keep the fued alive and growing.


schucks I didn't even make the top 3. I've been slackin I quess :sad:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> There are the same three that keep fueling the fire on the Bowtech vs Elite thing (meanv,elkreaper,bowtech addiction).One of them has quit recently after a few days off:wink: so maybe the other two need a break.It serves no purpose except to keep the fued alive and growing.


Booner you post on way more Bowtech threads than I have Elite threads in the last 6 months or ?? Honestly I could care less about Elite

If that's what you want to shoot have at it, but don't accuse me of coming over on Elite Threads and stirring crap because that hasn't been happening


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

meanv2 said:


> Booner you post on way more Bowtech threads than I have Elite threads in the last 6 months or ?? Honestly I could care less about Elite
> 
> If that's what you want to shoot have at it, but don't accuse me of coming over on Elite Threads and stirring crap because that hasn't been happening


Well you just said i you could care less about Elite then how did you find my post on this thread:wink:?You see your problem is with anyone that wants to shoot another brand than Bowtech not just Elite shooters.And i will shoot the best performer year in and year out i don't care who makes it and that is hard for you and a couple of others to swallow.Maybe in a year or two we might shoot the same brand.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Dredly said:


> schucks I didn't even make the top 3. I've been slackin I quess :sad:


Don't worry, Dredly. You make my list of the top three most obnoxious blowies.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

*Elite Shipping Times*



jrsarch said:


> i talked to a lady i think her name was donna, who was supposed to sent my dealer app. in the mail still haven't recieved it. does anyone know how there shipping is running right know?? i hear they was pretty backed up at one time? anyway it is a MUST i have one of these badboys you all have punished me enough lookin at your pics :wink:




The shop i shoot for has been getting his bows he ordered in about 4 working days.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

elksniper said:


> I have K8 cams on my bow, which I believe are the Synergy cams.


This is a pic of both of mine. see the cam shape. had me mixed up for awhile


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> ...kinda like a firey train wreck that produces a toxic chemical cloud....
> 
> :wink:


RK-

Yes, but my bow-brand's toxic chemical cloud is better than your bow-brand's toxic chemical cloud!! :wink:

Maybe you should move them to the 'ville and we'll take care of them?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rick , E-500's look x'tra sweeeeeeeeeet :darkbeer:

enjoy em'


----------



## mervwho (Sep 25, 2006)

*Elite*

Nearly to the end of three pages and nothing about the Envy. Does that say it all.......?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

yea, Merv,, says,, no-one can really afford an Envy... Or if they could,, Nothings available for 2 months it seems,,, I tried to buy one just two weeks ago an dthey said at least 2 months before one is available,,, SO I bought lil sister Synergy... Can't really go wrong with that choice being like 300 bucks cheaper,,, Just think of all the toys I can now buy to add to my new Synergy......


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

wonder how many envys have been sold of the 1000?


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I won't be selling my E-Force any time soon. It's a great bow.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Update,,,, Got an envy on order,, Wife decided I was being a Good Boy and deserved one,,, I am SIKED! Can't wait to get my hands on an Envy,,, I haven't even seen one yet here in the Midsouth,,, I have an arrow ready and waiting with bambies name written all over it,, LOL,,, Go ELITE,,,, best bows in the business! Best company to deal with also,, Bar None!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Takeum said:


> Update,,,, Got an envy on order,, Wife decided I was being a Good Boy and deserved one,,, I am SIKED! Can't wait to get my hands on an Envy,,, I haven't even seen one yet here in the Midsouth,,, I have an arrow ready and waiting with bambies name written all over it,, LOL,,, Go ELITE,,,, best bows in the business! Best company to deal with also,, Bar None!


My good buddie took his Synergy to a shop last week to shoot it on a hooter shooter. He said they had an Envy there so he was able to hold and draw it. He told me that's all he wanted to do because if he shot it, the bow would be going home with him. Said it was the nicest bow he's seen.

TEXAS


----------



## Elkwisperer (Feb 26, 2007)

*Elite*

The Envy is a great looking, fast shooting, smooth shooting, quiet, quality bow. I do not regret the nearly $1000 I spent on it. The company has been the best I have ever dealt with and I have had bows from all the top bow companies plus a few at the bottom of the heap. Shoot it you will love it.


----------



## jake21 (Jun 13, 2006)

anyone know where a proshop is located? im from teh mankato MN area....i want to shoot one before i buy a new bow..see if i like it more than teh diamond black ice..but does anyone know where a proshop is located close to me?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> My good buddie took his Synergy to a shop last week to shoot it on a hooter shooter. He said they had an Envy there so he was able to hold and draw it. He told me that's all he wanted to do because if he shot it, the bow would be going home with him. Said it was the nicest bow he's seen.
> 
> TEXAS


Your buddy wouldnt be Jerry from New Jersey would it???


----------



## Mass.archer (Mar 5, 2007)

*Elite Synergy*

Once i shot the Synergy it was a nobrainer. What can i say its definatly a shooter.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

I will add to the envys .It is by far the best shooting bow and fastest I have ever shot or owned.The best 999.00 dollars I have ever spent on archery .at 81 # and 30 " draw she is breaking between 355 and 357 fps with a 400 gr arrow.If they are still available I and can swing the 1000 bucks I would highly suggest one .They might of had a few bugs in the begining but elite definitely took care of that .Forgot to mention extremely accurate and forgiving too.:wink:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Archer 1 said:


> Your buddy wouldnt be Jerry from New Jersey would it???


Yes Sir....that would be correct

TEXAS


----------



## catcat (Oct 24, 2005)

*Will Elite pass Bowtech in sales this year?*

Looking to try a Elite bow. Does anyone know of a dealer in Wisconsin? Unable to gather info from the Elite site to get that information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

Woodsedge is located in Friendship, WI. That is the only one that i currently know of... Hope this helps some. :darkbeer:


----------



## Battletoad (Sep 26, 2007)

BL Agri Service in Monfort, WI


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

any where else


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Triple "D" Outfitters in Waupun carries them. Nice guy, nice shop. He also carries Hoyt so it could be worth the one hour drive for ya.


----------



## brunothegreat (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm a dealer ,I sent you a pm.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

*Will Elite pass Bowtech in sales this year?*

I know it's alittle early to say yet,, But with the new Bowtechs already hitting the floors for 2008 compared to the talk of whats in store for Elite in 2008, and the New plans for advertising this year,, How many folks here believe that Elite will pass Bowtech this year in Bow sales?


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

Not a chance.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

going fishing.. Keep up the good work...


----------



## machinegun74 (Jul 24, 2005)

Im pretty sure Id buy an Elite before a Bowtech, still looking to shoot the Aigil, but Id have to say not a snowballs chance, sorry.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

I love Elite bows, they are great shooters, but there is no way they will pass Bowtech in sales. They need to get into marketing before they will even have a chance to compete with Bowtech sales figures.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

absolutely......without a doubt....by the end of the week i figure we will be reading new threads declaring elite and savage the big two with everyone else fighting it out for 3rd

so i guess that savage outbid elite for the rights to the nija star and company.....

i hear that elite will have bowtech like "break" through on limb design this year:tongue:.....

catch and release is a beautiful thang.....remember though...snagging is violating.....so set the drag and get ready to gaft a few:wink:


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

I am a fan of both elite and some bowtech models, but until elite gets their name and reputation out there more, bowtech will outsell elite hands down. Plus I am sure bowtech has the capacity to build more bows than elite can even think of as of now.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd say the chances are greater than somebody will catch a mountain lion on video in Pennsylvania than Elite selling 30% of the bows that Bowtech does this year :darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'm just posting a reply .....*

so that I don't miss all the great reading material this thread will produce over the next few hours :ranger:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Well thats okay Machinegun,, I would had said the same thing if it werent for Bowtech selling out to Savage this past week,,, This has definately stirred the waters abit with talk about what might be in store for Bowtech in the near future...


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

You do come up with some good ones Takeum.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Well thats okay Machinegun,, I would had said the same thing if it werent for Bowtech selling out to Savage this past week,,, This has definately stirred the waters abit with talk about what might be in store for Bowtech in the near future...


I wouldn't be worried about Bowtech's future. I bet they have a company record year in 08 for sales.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

OneBowTie
I believ that was last year when Elite surpassed Bowtech about the limbs,, Barnsdale is one of the best in the business,, Now they've added Tom nealy Custom Bow Strings and a string stabilizer to the mix of things and ,, Oh yea,, and yet ANOTHER Faster bow then Bowtech this year again! Not to mention, Even Faster then the XForce or the New Un Named/ Un disclaimed Super Duper Martin Bow,, lol




OneBowTie said:


> absolutely......without a doubt....by the end of the week i figure we will be reading new threads declaring elite and savage the big two with everyone else fighting it out for 3rd
> 
> so i guess that savage outbid elite for the rights to the nija star and company.....
> 
> ...


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Well thats okay Machinegun,, I would had said the same thing if it werent for Bowtech selling out to Savage this past week,,, This has definately stirred the waters abit with talk about what might be in store for Bowtech in the near future...


So Bowtech is now owned by a firearms company and Elite is owned by stove makers......  Hmmm.... I bet they bearly sell 10% of what Bowtech does. Or 10% or what Mathews does. Or 10% of what Hoyt does. Maybe less. Look at the bright side though they will probably sell 200% of that Wisper Creek does.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

pintojk said:


> so that I don't miss all the great reading material this thread will produce over the next few hours :ranger:


 You have to admit Pinto,, I do come up with some whoppers,, LOL I hope this one surpasses my last one that was over 7 pages long,,,


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry but Elite won't even finish in the top ten in sales.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I think this years New Speed Bow for Elite should be called " Screaming Eagle"... Cause All you'll hear is the sounds of those arrows screaming for mercy as they hit their mark! ------->>>>>>---------> Thwacky !


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*hurry*

quick..everyone run out and sell your bowtech because elites have better limbs and strings.


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Takeum said:


> OneBowTie
> I believ that was last year when Elite surpassed Bowtech about the limbs,, Barnsdale is one of the best in the business,, Now they've added Tom nealy Custom Bow Strings and a string stabilizer to the mix of things and ,, Oh yea,, and yet ANOTHER Faster bow then Bowtech this year again! Not to mention, Even Faster then the XForce or the New Un Named/ Un disclaimed Super Duper Martin Bow,, lol


We all know what is advertised but can they deliver or will it be another letdown. 355 never happened, 350 never happened 345 only if your shooting an 80# monster, 340 being the norm for the envy and at 1000$. Will thier new " super bow " cost 2000? Will it make speed?:secret: Well I won't be selling my ultra tec anytime soon just to hope that it does.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

lol...you crack me up Takeum. Didn't Oneida make a bow called Screaming Eagle back in the 90s?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*what now you want .....*



Takeum said:


> I think this years New Speed Bow for Elite should be called " Screaming Eagle"... Cause All you'll hear is the sounds of those arrows screaming for mercy as they hit their mark! ------->>>>>>---------> Thwacky !


trademark infringement ..... what could posssibly be next ???


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

treehugger35 said:


> So Bowtech is now owned by a firearms company and Elite is owned by stove makers...... Hmmm.... I bet they bearly sell 10% of what Bowtech does. Or 10% or what Mathews does. Or 10% of what Hoyt does. Maybe less. Look at the bright side though they will probably sell 200% of that Wisper Creek does.


 Thats right Treehugger! Gett'em while HOTTTTTT! At least they won't have a name like yours on their label,, that would be hateful being called a Treehugger the rest of my life.. whats with that anyway? I thought Treehuggers and Peta guys hang in the Peter Pan room on AOL.. lol


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

HoytFlinger said:


> lol...you crack me up Takeum. Didn't Oneida make a bow called Screaming Eagle back in the 90s?


 What do you expect from aguy who's only shot archery maybe 5 years.. I do remember the Oneida bow screaming eagle now that you mention it,, Okay then,, We'll call it the new Elite "Executive" Cause it's ALL Business! No Bull!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*that's a Darton bow .....*



Takeum said:


> What do you expect from aguy who's only shot archery maybe 5 years.. I do remember the Oneida bow screaming eagle now that you mention it,, Okay then,, We'll call it the new Elite "Executive" Cause it's ALL Business! No Bull!


keep diggin' :wink:


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Thats right Treehugger! Gett'em while HOTTTTTT! At least they won't have a name like yours on their label,, that would be hateful being called a Treehugger the rest of my life.. whats with that anyway? I thought Treehuggers and Peta guys hang in the Peter Pan room on AOL.. lol


Do you hunt from a Tree stand? TREEHUGGER!!!!!! Gads I guess I hit such a nerve you had to resort to personal attacks! Getta life Sucker!

Being a hunter and not considering yourself a tree hugger must make you one of these hunters that leave litter and desicrate our god given hunting grounds.
As hunters we all need to hug a tree and consider our self conservationists or else we will loose to PETA.

Remarks like yours takeum shows just how ignorant you really are.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I was wondering will Elite be in business by the end of the year? I have never seen one in person, either at the range or in a shop. Granted, I haven't been searching them out, but I never run in to them.

I like the looks and the specs of them, especially the Barnsdales, they're just not around.

Side note-
Savage bought Bowtech, who bought Elite??? :tongue::darkbeer:

Ben


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

patriotvft said:


> quick..everyone run out and sell your bowtech because elites have better limbs and strings.


 Dang Patriot,, If you were an amercian I might have got offended there,, But seeing you drink canadian beer and eat canadian beef, I hardly have anything to worry about now do I? HUH?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yup .....*



Takeum said:


> Dang Patriot,, If you were an amercian I might have got offended there,, But seeing you drink canadian beer and eat canadian beef, I hardly have anything to worry about now do I? HUH?


a Canadian Mod with these here pretty red buttons on his keyboard :wink: lol


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I said No....Not this year. Will they record more growth and establish a well known name in the market,.....YES!

Ask the same question next year and it might get a different answer...........


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

treehugger35 said:


> Do you hunt from a Tree stand? TREEHUGGER!!!!!! Gads I guess I hit such a nerve you had to resort to personal attacks! Getta life Sucker!
> 
> Being a hunter and not considering yourself a tree hugger must make you one of these hunters that leave litter and desicrate our god given hunting grounds.
> As hunters we all need to hug a tree and consider our self conservationists or else we will loose to PETA.
> ...


 Oh thats what you were trying to say,, Treehuggers ,, cause your afraid to let the tree go,,, lol ,, Try using a safety belt,, Brings you closer to whats on the other side of the tree,,,, lol


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> I said No....Not this year. Will they record more growth and establish a well known name in the market,.....YES!
> 
> Ask the same question next year and it might get a different answer...........


 Thats it! I don't like you anymore Bruce,You Bowtech Sypathizer.... lol,,, What do I care,, I'm just shakin their leafs..... I love some of these remarks these guys make,,


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

yall are just not giving credit due where its due.....

i mean...look, you take a few blowie's out of the AT picture...and it looks like it cost bowtech so many sales they had to start packing powder.....

now elite is poised to grab the lions share of sensationalism.....

im telling you.....just sit back and watch...elite will be in the top 3 by next week...and then they will be overtaking any bow companies left with non commercial strings or stings.....

the evolution is happening right before you eyes.....


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

See OneBowTie,, Now your talking.... i knew you had it in ya to come over to the Dark Side,,,, Oh,, sorry,,, Thats Mathews,,,


----------



## Lorna (Feb 25, 2007)

treehugger35 said:


> So Bowtech is now owned by a firearms company and Elite is owned by stove makers...... Hmmm.... I bet they bearly sell 10% of what Bowtech does. Or 10% or what Mathews does. Or 10% of what Hoyt does. Maybe less. Look at the bright side though they will probably sell 200% of that Wisper Creek does.


Sorry but Elite is NOT owned by stove makers.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Better Post up Blowies,, The ELite Boys are starting to arrive,,I'm starting to see a Significant gain in the poles here, >>>>> ----->


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

LornaJLuttrell said:


> Sorry but Elite is NOT owned by stove makers.



stove makers...pipe benders....all the same


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

LornaJLuttrell said:


> Sorry but Elite is NOT owned by stove makers.


They ain't?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

OneBowTie said:


> i mean...look, you take a few blowie's out of the AT picture...and it looks like it cost bowtech so many sales they had to start packing powder.....



Or the sales have grown so exponentially that they are calling in the big guns to help with machining all the bow parts. :wink:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Wouldnt it be a Hoot to see OneBowTie get beat by a Hunter's rig... Envy verses the bad Boy BowTie in Downtown Memphis,,, My personal bodyguard " Rampage" will be our offical score keeper,,, lol


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> I was wondering will Elite be in business by the end of the year? I have never seen one in person, either at the range or in a shop. Granted, I haven't been searching them out, but I never run in to them.
> 
> I like the looks and the specs of them, especially the Barnsdales, they're just not around.
> 
> ...


You may have never seen one....but I have two Slingbraids attached to two of them and they are both Synergy's:tongue:

TEXAS


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

patriotvft said:


> quick..everyone run out and sell your bowtech because elites have better limbs and strings.


I may be bias because i shot an Elite but if you are shooting an inferior bow and you now it you should sell your bowtech and buy the bow with better limbs and strings shouldn't you.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I voted no, but don't think that is a bad thing, bigger isn't always better. They should focus on customer service, producing a high quality product, and selling at a good price point, if they do all of those things sales will eventually come to them.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I bet Bowtech will sell more bows this year than Elite could even BUILD in 3 years.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Takeum said:


> Wouldnt it be a Hoot to see OneBowTie get beat by a Hunter's rig... Envy verses the bad Boy BowTie in Downtown Memphis,,, My personal bodyguard " Rampage" will be our offical score keeper,,, lol



ONE might not want to call ONE out? ONE is probably not ONE to have Elite Envy?

My high school grammar teacher would be proud.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> i mean...look, you take a few blowie's out of the AT picture...and it looks like it cost bowtech so many sales they had to start packing powder.....
> 
> elite will be in the top 3 by next week


Most of the AT Blowies I knew of were banned and resurfaced on 3Dshoots where they are still blowing their Bowtech steam!

Elite won't be in the top 3 by next week but by the time all their 08 models are out they will be:tongue:

Keep it going Takeum.....BTW I like your Hornet Avatar:wink:

TEXAS


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> You may have never seen one....but I have two Slingbraids attached to two of them and they are both Synergy's:tongue:
> 
> TEXAS


 Yea ,, and my Envy has one on it as well,,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

bowfreaknasty said:


> ONE might not want to call ONE out? ONE is probably not ONE to have Elite Envy?
> 
> My high school grammar teacher would be proud.


 THats okay Bowfreaknasty,,, OneBowTie can bring his Martin if he dares,,, thats right OneBowTie,, I Double Dog Dare ya,,, dont forget though,,, It's Queens rules here in memphis,, Ooooooooooooooooooo,


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Most of the AT Blowies I knew of were banned and resurfaced on 3Dshoots where they are still blowing their Bowtech steam!
> 
> Elite won't be in the top 3 by next week but by the time all their 08 models are out they will be:tongue:
> 
> ...




so your saying that 3dshoots has roughly 3 new disgruntled members over there:wink:

im right there with you....im thinkin the stove pipes will be HOT....HOT i say


----------



## kiyosh (Sep 12, 2006)

*It's all about the Benjamins!*

Elite needs to hire a marketing staff to even think about having a chance! All the big players market the heck outta their bows. There is not a bow out there from any factory I wouldn't shoot From the big three.(Bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews) It's all in how you present them to the consumer!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Ya know that picture reminds me of what Bowtech " Ice Man "used to look like before Rampage " Elite" came along and snatched his title,,, lol


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

A successful business grows at a pace as to not limit its ability to produce a quality product or sacrifice customer service/support....Elite is doing just that. 
Anyone that denies this is just ignorant......That old grudge that some ATers hold about the Bowtech/Elite issues is old news, get over it!
Life and business is rough,....You either lead, follow or get the #@*! out of the way....Elite is on the move to LEAD!! (seems like it bothers some folks here).


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Savage or Elite*

I vote no because i would hate to see Elite bought out by say Mossberg.I prefer the best components on my equipment not something that is known to have a reputation of failure.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Takeum said:


> THats okay Bowfreaknasty,,, OneBowTie can bring his Martin if he dares,,, thats right OneBowTie,, I Double Dog Dare ya,,, dont forget though,,, It's Queens rules here in memphis,, Ooooooooooooooooooo,


drag queens aint what they used to be:tongue:

oh when i bring the MARTIN....aint no click type equipment gonna have a chance.....


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

BAArcher said:


> A successful business grows at a pace as to not limit its ability to produce a quality product or sacrifice customer service/support....Elite is doing just that.
> Anyone that denies this is just ignorant......That old grudge that some ATers hold about the Bowtech/Elite issues is old news, get over it!
> Life and business is rough,....You either lead, follow or get the #@*! out of the way....Elite is on the move to LEAD!! (seems like it bothers some folks here).


looks like we have a bobber going below surface.....get ready to set the hook


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey,, It's ALL Good! Heck if I had to shoot Bowtech again,, I'd just go get another Bowtech and put some Barnsdale limbs on her and a set of Nealy Strings,,, that would make life bearable anyway,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> looks like we have a bobber going below surface.....get ready to set the hook


 Hey OneBowTie,, Big Boys don't fish with bobbers,, Geez,, Only small fries do that anymore,,,,


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Takeum said:


> Hey OneBowTie,, Big Boys don't fish with bobbers,, Geez,, Only small fries do that anymore,,,,





Takeum....come on my man...you are fishing a small pond at the moment...when your ready to go to the deep sea...then we will talk barrells or something....

but so far, i see you have merely chummed up the guppies...hehe


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Hey OneBowTie,, Big Boys don't fish with bobbers,, Geez,, Only small fries do that anymore,,,,


My favorite way to catfish in the river at night is with a paylake bobber and a taped on 6" glow stick. Sit back on the sand bar and throw down a few choice cold ones and wait on the green light to disappear.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> looks like we have a bobber going below surface.....get ready to set the hook


Someone will bite! I also think credit should be given where its due.....There are many good bows out there and they each have a loyal shooter base. I have shot Mathews, Hoyt, and CSS....All were good bows and I will not brand bash because I now shoot an Elite.... 
For those that want to bash, I don't understand what the intent is? Shoot what you want and enjoy it!!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh man,, Now your talking Takeum's business now,, I helped build the first boats to the movie Jaws back in my day,, I know a thing or two about a thing or two about barrel fishing,,, 10 generations strong here of sea captains and Pirate's.. Heck most land lubbers have cutie pie looking little flags for family crest,, while my family flew skull and crossbones of the Isles of Cape Cod. ARRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

*ANDY THIS THREAD WAS DANDY TILL SOMEONE ATE THE CANDY WHICH DONE GONE AND MADE ME NO LONGER RANDY NOW THE WIFE SAYS THAT'S JUST FRICKIN DANDY!*


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Any one willing to put money on it?:zip:


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

*I MAY HAVE SOME HANDY*


----------



## Mxracer532 (Apr 6, 2006)

Takeum said:


> I know it's alittle early to say yet,, But with the new Bowtechs already hitting the floors for 2008 compared to the talk of whats in store for Elite in 2008, and the New plans for advertising this year,, How many folks here believe that Elite will pass Bowtech this year in Bow sales?


If all the people who know of bowtech knew and shot an Elite, WITHOUT A DOUBT! They wouldnt have near the problems with broken limbs either!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

all I can say is that Y'all are lucky this isn't a friday evening,, I would have had my 7 pages by now,,,, lol,,,, Hey OneBowTie,,, You gonna shoot this years Buckmasters 2008? We'll see ya there!


----------



## machinegun74 (Jul 24, 2005)

Mathews will outsell both of them combined, Hoyt will as well Id say.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Lots of naysayers out there.



I am really beginning to think that Elite may indeed overtake BowTech this year. Of course, there's always the threat of pending litigation, which is what concerns me.

However, I think Elite has strengthened their position by retaining that monster law firm to represent them...........

With Dewey, Cheatham & Howe on your side in the courtroom.......... you can't lose...........


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope your joking, if not this is your best post yet!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Oh man,, Now your talking Takeum's business now,, I helped build the first boats to the movie Jaws back in my day,, I know a thing or two about a thing or two about barrel fishing,,, 10 generations strong here of sea captains and Pirate's.. Heck most land lubbers have cutie pie looking little flags for family crest,, while my family flew skull and crossbones of the Isles of Cape Cod. ARRRRRRRRRRRRR!


A seagoing pirate in Memphis? :noidea: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Lots of naysayers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another big bull just farted.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

OPPS! JUST SPEWED ON THE TANDY


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> However, I think Elite has strengthened their position by retaining that monster law firm to represent them...........
> 
> With Dewey, Cheatham & Howe on your side in the courtroom.......... you can't lose...........


I think they represent 90% of the Archery industry! Be sure to visit their Patent booth at the 2008 ATA show!!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Takeum said:


> all I can say is that Y'all are lucky this isn't a friday evening,, I would have had my 7 pages by now,,,, lol,,,, Hey OneBowTie,,, You gonna shoot this years Buckmasters 2008? We'll see ya there!



only way you'll see me there...is if you look back into the stands...i enjoy the buckmasters much more from the sitting position.....


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> Takeum....come on my man...you are fishing a small pond at the moment...when your ready to go to the deep sea...then we will talk barrells or something....
> 
> but so far, i see you have merely chummed up the guppies...hehe


Are you suggesting he has tasted the anchovy....hook,line and sinker?????:tongue:

TEXAS


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> A seagoing pirate in Memphis? :noidea: :chortle: :wink:


 I gluitForU,, Yuppers,, Yankee Gone *******! I used to live in Maryland too,,, I dated the - Deputy/Commisoners daughter there in Baltimore,, What can I say,, she was Hot!.... lol


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I gluit4U, My ancestors sailed a ship called the Speedwell,,, The Barlow family have sailed the coasts of the Atlantic for over 200 years,,,Even fought in battles with the likes of Calico Jack and Captain Kidd


----------



## natec63 (Jul 15, 2006)

No way. Elite is still too young and they don't have a big enough following outside AT yet. Especially w/ the Crackers report on what Bowtech is putting out this year. Give them a couple more years and then it might be a race.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Takeum said:


> I gluitForU,, Yuppers,, Yankee Gone *******! I used to live in Maryland too,,, I dated the - Deputy/Commisoners daughter there in Baltimore,, What can I say,, she was Hot!.... lol


Man.. that's scary!! :mg: :lol:

I too was friends with the Guv's daughter.... real nice girl... :wink: :thumb:

Them landlubbers sure ain't safe down there... :nono:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Man.. that's scary!! :mg: :lol:
> 
> I too was friends with the Guv's daughter.... real nice girl... :wink: :thumb:
> 
> Them landlubbers sure ain't safe down there... :nono:


 Got any pictures of the Guv's daughter/ lol ... Who's the Governors daughter these days anyway? I lived there back in the late eighty's,,,, God knows, I might know her as well,, lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Takeum said:


> I gluit4U, My ancestors sailed a ship called the Speedwell,,, The Barlow family have sailed the coasts of the Atlantic for over 200 years,,,Even fought in battles with the likes of Calico Jack and Captain Kidd





Takeum said:


> Got any pictures of the Guv's daughter/ lol ... Who's the Governors daughter these days anyway? I lived there back in the late eighty's,,,, God knows, I might know her as well,, lol


:chortle: Well, I'll give you a hint.. he's the one that got busted... :lol: :noidea:

and I know that name.. they make an awesome winch... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe barnsdale limbs are better but I have absolutely no problems with bowtech strings, in fact I think they are as good as any string I have ever had. To answer your question which I am sure was a joke. NO


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Well, I'll give you a hint.. he's the one that got busted... :lol: :noidea:
> 
> and I know that name.. they make an awesome winch... :thumb: :cheers:



Warn winches? WOW,, big bucks there,, lol


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> Maybe barnsdale limbs are better but I have absolutely no problems with bowtech strings, in fact I think they are as good as any string I have ever had. To answer your question which I am sure was a joke. NO


 Parker,, I hate to agree with you but,, Yes Bowtech makes a great set of strings/cable,, Perhaps their luck with strings this past year is just a whim,,, or something else,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy Cow,, 3 pages in 1 night! Wow this has got to be a New ArcheryTalk record of some kind,,,


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Holy Cow,, 3 pages in 1 night! Wow this has got to be a New ArcheryTalk record of some kind,,,


Umm... no.. The thread racks that up on Friday in an hour or two... :wink: :zip: :cheers:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

for one elite does not stand a chance at even coming close to bowtechs sales. they sell just as many if not more bows than any other company out there and give away less bows and money to pro shooters and more to our troops(which i think is awesome). that is not why i shoot them the past year it is because i like the way it shoots. back to the topic i tell people i just traded my guardian for an elite and they say does bowtech make that i have never heard of elite. they have a long way to go when 90% of the people i talk to have never heard of an elite bow before. i think just about everybody has heard of bowtech. for that reason alone elite doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Takeum said:


> I know it's alittle early to say yet,, But with the new Bowtechs already hitting the floors for 2008 compared to the talk of whats in store for Elite in 2008, and the New plans for advertising this year,, How many folks here believe that Elite will pass Bowtech this year in Bow sales?


I think you need to change your user name to *Tokeum*


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Ole,, well at least they will have the numbers of last year doubled I'm sure,,, Looks like another great year for Elite bows, You guys ever even shoot an Elite? I at least shoot a bow before I comment on something,,,


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i haven't shot the synergy but i have one on the way and should be here tomorrow. i loved my allegiance and i loved my guardian just thought i would try one of the few that i haven't ever shot before. i hear good things about them i just had to try it for myself.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> You may have never seen one....but I have two Slingbraids attached to two of them and they are both Synergy's:tongue:
> 
> TEXAS


Thanks bud! :wink:

Ben


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> I think you need to change your user name to *Tokeum*


Geez Olehemlock, at least hit above the belt here ,,, At least I'm not related to those quacks your kin with,, lol,,, Talk about Tokeum Pals,,, Like TJ and Mike ain't a pair of Crack babies from Bugger Holler, Boones Farm, Mexico ...lol.... Kidding!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Ole,, well at least they will have the numbers of last year doubled I'm sure,,, Looks like another great year for Elite bows, You guys ever even shoot an Elite? I at least shoot a bow before I comment on something,,,


Yes I have shot them.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Geez Olehemlock, at least hit above the belt here ,,, At least I'm not related to those quacks your kin with,, lol,,, Talk about Tokeum Pals,,, Like TJ and Mike ain't a pair of Crack babies from Bugger Holler Boones Farm, Mexico ...lol.... Kidding!


I had that commin, still think T.K. and Mike are the best entertaining hunting vid's on the market:darkbeer:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Thats a 10/4 Big Buddy! Heck,,I'd love to hunt with those nutcases,,, My kinda guys,,,, My second favorite would be very very daring,,, Phil Robertson { Duck Commander } THat man and his crew are crazy as they come,,, Worst part about him,, He aint acting,, THat just Him!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Thats a 10/4 Big Buddy! Heck,,I'd love to hunt with those nutcases,,, My kinda guys,,,, My second favorite would be very very daring,,, Phil Robertson { Duck Commander } THat man and his crew are crazy as they come,,, Worst part about him,, He aint acting,, THat just Him!


Did you know that T.K. passed away from Cancer I have all of there video's except the last 2 Squirrel Huntin and Deer Foe

http://outdoorswithtkandmike.com/cg...00c6ace3960637/ePages/Customer/HotDeals/71010


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

Takeum said:


> Dang Patriot,, If you were an amercian I might have got offended there,, But seeing you drink canadian beer and eat canadian beef, I hardly have anything to worry about now do I? HUH?


you only wish. last time i checked canadian beer was premium across the border. :darkbeer: wouldn't mind trying an though. no dealers anywhere up here.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't believe that will ever happen, and that's not to say it's a bad thing. I don't think they intend to become a large volume company, only a company that produces the finest bows imaginable. I was very into Bowtech before Elite, but I saw many issues because of their size. I think production will increase slightly, but I don't ever think that they will compete with the volume levels of Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech or Bear Archery.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I hope they stay relatively small and cater to the _elite_ few with discriminating palettes. I enjoy the raised eyebrows and the hushed whispers from the peanut gallery. When was the last time you ever raised an eyebrow at the guy on the range bench beside you to check out his Stevens 30-06? 

If they ever get too big for their britches I'll be looking for the next hungry start-up with a better mousetrap for a better price. Makes things interesting rooting for the underdog even if that dog peed on the rug more than once.

I still want to own my first Darton, Monster and Martin Hatfield take-down before the thrill is gone.

I could be very happy camper with a Cooper .280 and a fine recurve for a long, long time.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> Did you know that T.K. passed away from Cancer I have all of there video's except the last 2 Squirrel Huntin and Deer Foe
> 
> http://outdoorswithtkandmike.com/cg...00c6ace3960637/ePages/Customer/HotDeals/71010


 Gosh,, That way too young to leave this earth,,, sorry to hear about that Olehemlock,, He will be missed by all,,, Especially those who knew him close like you and your cousin there Mike,,, THats cool that you actually have his videos of old,, THings to reflect on and remember about your good friend and relative,,,, I lost my first wife when she was 32 to Juvenile diabetes,,, These diseases can devistate peoples lives and all those who are near and dear to them,, I only wished I had a few videos of some good ol times,, But at least I have a few memories,,, Life is short,, It's best to just enjoy the moments you share with those you love then to argue about every turn in the road, or every hill that seems too tall to climb....Just enjoy the ride, and be thankful you had the oppertunity to see all that God So lovingly gave us,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

patriotvft said:


> you only wish. last time i checked canadian beer was premium across the border. :darkbeer: wouldn't mind trying an though. no dealers anywhere up here.


 hey Beer tastes great, especially with some fresh raw oysters or a few dozen chesapeke bay crabs.. canada surely has some fine ale's I have discovered over the years of living on the coastal waters on the Atlantic,, I only wished they make it more legal to consume this fine ale and drive home safely... Kinda like eating beef,, can't enjoy the fat of the cow without visiting the local heart doctor these days,, lol,,,,, God Bless this fine mess we call life.


----------



## nails (Nov 8, 2006)

Takeum said:


> Wouldnt it be a Hoot to see OneBowTie get beat by a Hunter's rig... Envy verses the bad Boy BowTie in Downtown Memphis,,, My personal bodyguard " Rampage" will be our offical score keeper,,, lol


wait a minute,your in Memphis TN.i'm only 45minutes north of there, so when is this showdown going to take place


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

i'm wondering why we care. 

of 6 elite bow orders that i know of from three different shops that i don't do business with this was the following:

all were late. not a week or two but many months.

wrong poundage on all of them. 

dl wrong on 4 out of 6.

joke archery should be the name of this company.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

machinegun74 said:


> Mathews will outsell both of them combined, Hoyt will as well Id say.


Your probably right, but all that says is the people are sheep. Mathews makes a good bow, but to say that it is THAT much better then bows then everyone else is just crazy talk, but like I said Sheeple.....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Hmm... If you consider the dealer base of Bowtech vs the dealer base of Elite... Not a chance.

I guess the poll is not turning out as the author intended...


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Takeum said:


> I think this years New Speed Bow for Elite should be called " Screaming Eagle"... Cause All you'll hear is the sounds of those arrows screaming for mercy as they hit their mark! ------->>>>>>---------> Thwacky !


Ummm Sorry that name is already taken, its called the Airborne 101st 
( Screaming Eagles )


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*You've got to be kidding*

Keep on dreaming Alice your getting closer to wonderland. Not even close.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Hmm... If you consider the dealer base of Bowtech vs the dealer base of Elite... Not a chance.
> 
> I guess the poll is not turning out as the author intended...


I have a feeling this post is doing its intended job. :wink:

Ben


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Ship some Synergy Extremes to South Africa, a few of us have them on order but the wait is just taking so long. I hope that Elite does not loose what attracted me to the brand. I liked the fact that the strings were custom as standard, I like the Barnsdale limbs, I like the fit and finish, it had a "handmade apperance" about the bow as if someone has taken time to make them. I hope that in the quest to boost sales volumes, none of these factors are comprimised. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Oh man,, Now your talking Takeum's business now,, I helped build the first boats to the movie Jaws back in my day,, I know a thing or two about a thing or two about barrel fishing,,, 10 generations strong here of sea captains and Pirate's.. Heck most land lubbers have cutie pie looking little flags for family crest,, while my family flew skull and crossbones of the Isles of Cape Cod. ARRRRRRRRRRRRR!


Andy,
You for fot to post a picture of your crew to back you up! Here they are....


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

no way in the world Elite going to outsell Bowtech. They are just 2 years old company. 

First, They need to find more dealer-make sure it's bigger number than Bowtech.

Second, They have to make bigger production-again, make sure it's bigger number than Bowtech. This is including warranty parts.

Third, They to find more top staff shooter for their bow. 

That being said, they need at least 5 years to beat Bowtech in selling

Doing business is not easy. Especially when there's a lot of another company who selling same products out there....


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*No Way!*

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Dreamer...Takem's nothin' but a dreamer


----------



## willthebad (Aug 12, 2007)

ursonvs said:


> i'm wondering why we care.
> 
> of 6 elite bow orders that i know of from three different shops that i don't do business with this was the following:
> 
> ...


prove it, otherwise you are full of crap, and go bash somewhere else. if you dont care then don't post-


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ursonvs said:


> i'm wondering why we care.
> 
> of 6 elite bow orders that i know of from three different shops that i don't do business with this was the following:
> 
> ...




Draw length wrong on four of the six.Now we know who the real joker is.:wink:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*No way*

Not a chance, I could probably ask 500 bowhunters about Elite and probably 5 would know about them


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

There is a better chance someone will kill the new World Record Whitetail on the upcoming Ossabaw Island hunt in Georgia. Granted the largest buck ever recorded on the Island barely breaks 100", but still, the odds are better the new world record will be shot on the hunt than Elite overtaking Bowtech.

Have I ever shot an Elite? Heck no, I have never seen on in person.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ummmmmm.....NO!*

Andy,

You asked for this and you know you did....We have known each other for a pretty good while now.....Shot together, Scored each others arrows, Joked at each other and Compared bows.......I know that you are a very loyal guy...because before Elite, you were a BowTech fanboy just like me. However, I am sure that Elite holds you close to their heart now for getting out like this and politicking for them, lord knows they need to do something, but if this turns out to be the great advertising campaign that we all have been hearing about, I'm going to laugh my butt off....but hey!....at least I can say I know their spokes model.......everybody has to start somewhere and this is pretty cheap I suppose. The truth is, when Elite gets to the level that BowTech, Mathews, Hoyt and yes....PSE is at, and can come out with something unique like others have done in the past, then they may have a chance at the world market. Until then, they will continue to be a small, independently owned bow company that is widely known for reverse engineering someone else's equipment...So far, in my opinion, all they have came out with is a copy (looks just like one anyway) of a bow that is very similar to a Bowtech Allegiance with barnsdale limbs on it...and that my friend, has not impressed me at all....Don't get me wrong, Im not bashing Elite a bit in the least, they are doing the best they can with what they have to do it with, and I am sure that they will continue to make that climb to the top as others have done....I'm simply saying that TODAY they do not have the structure that all the other bow companies have, and until they come out with something that is truly unique and out of this world, they will remain in the background.....as for them selling more bows this year than BowTech....I doubt it, I'm sure BowTech is already so backlogged with '08 orders right now that Elite would be unable to catch them even if they started a nationwide advertising campaign today....but, keep up the good work anyway....The fact is, you cant re-invent the paper clip....you have to build a better mousetrap..

have a good one and I will see you soon my friend...


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> Andy,
> You for fot to post a picture of your crew to back you up! Here they are....


 THanks Bruce,,, These are the Elite new sales reps for any of you wanting to sign up,,, Although I must warn you,, THese woman can be agrressive when it comes to selling a great product!,,,lol


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

THad,,, Thad THad,,,, Don't forget that this is a doubled edged sword you have here,,, Is it that long ago that you forgot your maker,,,,, Kevin at ELite was their lead designer/ Cheif engineer of these so called fine bows that you call originals,,, So with being said,, Who is coping who here? Perhaps Bowtech needs to get something original and stop trying to be something their not,, Like the new General isn't a copy of the X force,, lol,,, Nice try there Blowie fan,,,,,, I loved my Bowtechs back in the day when Bowtech was Bowtech created by the man himself,, {Kevin Strothers},,, But you have to ask yourself one question now,, who is Bowtech and where are they going today?






Patriot VFT said:


> Andy,
> 
> You asked for this and you know you did....We have known each other for a pretty good while now.....Shot together, Scored each others arrows, Joked at each other and Compared bows.......I know that you are a very loyal guy...because before Elite, you were a BowTech fanboy just like me. However, I am sure that Elite holds you close to their heart now for getting out like this and politicking for them, lord knows they need to do something, but if this turns out to be the great advertising campaign that we all have been hearing about, I'm going to laugh my butt off....but hey!....at least I can say I know their spokes model.......everybody has to start somewhere and this is pretty cheap I suppose. The truth is, when Elite gets to the level that BowTech, Mathews, Hoyt and yes....PSE is at, and can come out with something unique like others have done in the past, then they may have a chance at the world market. Until then, they will continue to be a small, independently owned bow company that is widely known for reverse engineering someone else's equipment...So far, in my opinion, all they have came out with is a copy (looks just like one anyway) of a bow that is very similar to a Bowtech Allegiance with barnsdale limbs on it...and that my friend, has not impressed me at all....Don't get me wrong, Im not bashing Elite a bit in the least, they are doing the best they can with what they have to do it with, and I am sure that they will continue to make that climb to the top as others have done....I'm simply saying that TODAY they do not have the structure that all the other bow companies have, and until they come out with something that is truly unique and out of this world, they will remain in the background.....as for them selling more bows this year than BowTech....I doubt it, I'm sure BowTech is already so backlogged with '08 orders right now that Elite would be unable to catch them even if they started a nationwide advertising campaign today....but, keep up the good work anyway....The fact is, you cant re-invent the paper clip....you have to build a better mousetrap..
> 
> have a good one and I will see you soon my friend...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Takeum said:


> THanks Bruce,,, These are the Elite new sales reps for any of you wanting to sign up,,, *Although I must warn you,, THese woman can be agrressive* when it comes to selling a great product!,,,lol


I guess this is why they are holding the fish by their eye sockets...  :tongue:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey as far as this POLL goes guys,,, You forget what my main objective truely was,,, THat this blog would create at least 7 pages within a few days time,,, I hardly thought with all the Blowies out there that Elite would actually win a poll here,, I just wanted to hear some objectivity,, thoughts, comments about where and how the company might be fairing,,, It's ALL Good!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I guess this is why they are holding the fish by their eye sockets...  :tongue:


 Ya know perfectionist,, THat is abid strange! Although if they'd hold me like that, I hardly think I'd be complaining,,, lol Call me strange , but,,,


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Patriot VFT said:


> The truth is, when Elite gets to the level that BowTech, Mathews, Hoyt and yes....PSE is at, and can come out with something unique like others have done in the past, then they may have a chance at the world market. Until then, they will continue to be a small, independently owned bow company that is widely known for reverse engineering someone else's equipment...


This is absolutely correct. It will be quite a while before they are recognized with the big boys. Take for example, APA Archery. They have had the fastest bow on the market for a while now, but how often does anyone think about them when they are considering getting a speed bow? All people know is that APA bought the right to use the Black Knight cam, so the credit really goes to Bowtech.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Ya know perfectionist,, THat is abid strange! Although if they'd hold me like that, I hardly think I'd be complaining,,, lol Call me strange , but,,,


Do you mean being held by the eye sockets alone, or with one hand on the underbelly... :wink:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Either sound sgood to me Perfectionist,,,,:tongue:


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

Elite seems to make nice bows, but in the four stores I have been in in the past week I have seen about 50 Bowtechs and exactly zero Elites. Give them a year or two and maybe, but this year I would guess that there are more complete sets of parts waiting to be assembled sitting in Eugene today than Elite will sell this year.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Well...*

Kevin is a great designer...this is not about him personally and I refuse to allow it to be. He did many great things at and for BowTech. However, as a company, my devotion is with BowTech. It has been from the beginning. I have always said, "This may be heaven to no one else but me, and I'll be here defending it as long as it can be"....BowTech makes a great product, they have great customer service and they stand behind their product.....I am living proof of that and I am not afraid to stand here and attest to that....When I was a kid, my mother bought Kraft Macaroni & Cheese....it was the best tasting Macaroni & Cheese in the world (to me) back then and it still is today...however, I am sure they have changed engineers and company managers many times over the years and still continue to maintain a great quality product through proprietary information and testing procedures, future goals and looking ahead to see where they wanted to be positioned years later as a company whole. BowTech apparently has that same sort of vision for the future, and it has finally gotten the attention of the largest rifle manufacturer in the world. If BowTech was an under achieving company, I'm sure Savage would not have wasted their time or energy on acquiring them. So...lets recap...Who Is BowTech?...the fastest growing bow company in history!...Where are they going?....Into the future with a larger vision than they had before, and the ABILITY to create a better mousetrap!....Elite CAN and MAY do just as well as BowTech has in the future, its way too soon to tell, but I know this much....it wont be THIS year!...:wink:


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Once Elite Archery begins there advertisment in various forms more people will be aware of the great bows they are producing. Obviously, if your name isn't in the main stream of things then you can't reach a large portion of your target customers. I think they will do well but they won't match any company in sales if they can't reach more archers.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Takeum said:


> THad,,, Thad THad,,,, Don't forget that this is a doubled edged sword you have here,,, Is it that long ago that you forgot your maker,,,,, Kevin at ELite was their lead designer/ Cheif engineer of these so called fine bows that you call originals,,, So with being said,, Who is coping who here? Perhaps Bowtech needs to get something original and stop trying to be something their not,, Like the new General isn't a copy of the X force,, lol,,, Nice try there Blowie fan,,,,,, I loved my Bowtechs back in the day when Bowtech was Bowtech created by the man himself,, {Kevin Strothers},,, But you have to ask yourself one question now,, who is Bowtech and where are they going today?


You think the General is an X-force copy?


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

Haha as good as bows as elite makes, no freaking way. :tongue: Last year Bowtech had WEEKS where they will sold more bows than Elite did all year. I think the trend will continue this year too.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Like I said before focus on whats important to the consumer
1) Customer Service
2) Quality Products
3) Good Price Point

Why may I ask is everyone so concerned about who sells the most bows....I for one don't. I appreciate Elite for being a sort of niche company that makes semi custom speed bows. Just what I was looking for due to my somewhat short draw length.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

MSP21 said:


> Like I said before focus on whats important to the consumer
> 1) Customer Service
> 2) Quality Products
> 3) Good Price Point
> ...


Toyota sells more cars than Mercedes-Benz but...........


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

but what? I for would have no problem driving a Toyota, in fact my next truck will be a Tacoma. Now if your comparing Toyota to Chevy or Ford, then I might have got the pun.



BAArcher said:


> Toyota sells more cars than Mercedes-Benz but...........


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

MSP21 said:


> but what? I for would have no problem driving a Toyota, in fact my next truck will be a Tacoma. Now if your comparing Toyota to Chevy or Ford, then I might have got the pun.


Slam the door on each one and repost!.....................


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

There are still alot of people who have never heard of Elite Archery. There is only one dealer in Houston TX that sells them and there are 3 dealers that sell Bowtechs within 30 minutes of me. 4 if you count the Gander Mountain that sells their branded Bowtech bows. If you expand around the Houston area, you will find 7 or 8 shops that sell bowtech vs. 1 for Elite. 

I like Elites stance on limiting their dealers, but if they continue to do this, there are alot of shooters that will never get the chance to shoot one of their bows. Texas is a big state with alot of shooters across the state. Houston has one shop and I know of one in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and not one shop in between sells an Elite along the IH 45 coridor. Plenty of shops in between there that sell Bowtechs. 

Elite has a LONG way to go to catch Bowtech, especially now that their bows will sell for similar prices as the Bowtechs. Sure alot of people bought Elites when they could get them $100 - $150 cheaper than a similar Bowtech, but will they continue to buy them at the same price? Especially if they have to drive to another town to get one when they could buy a Bowtech from their local shop?

Jay


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

TX Rattlesnake said:


> There are still alot of people who have never heard of Elite Archery. There is only one dealer in Houston TX that sells them and there are 3 dealers that sell Bowtechs within 30 minutes of me. 4 if you count the Gander Mountain that sells their branded Bowtech bows. If you expand around the Houston area, you will find 7 or 8 shops that sell bowtech vs. 1 for Elite.
> 
> I like Elites stance on limiting their dealers, but if they continue to do this, there are alot of shooters that will never get the chance to shoot one of their bows. Texas is a big state with alot of shooters across the state. Houston has one shop and I know of one in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and not one shop in between sells an Elite along the IH 45 coridor. Plenty of shops in between there that sell Bowtechs.
> 
> ...


Might want to check the 2008 map for both as there is still a significant difference since Bowtech got a nice raise as well.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hmmmm......*



OneBowTie said:


> stove makers...pipe benders....all the same


No,They will not surpass Bowtech in sales,No matter who Bowtech sold to. Sorry Takeum,But you know that as well as I do. As for the Screaming Eagle,Yup my buddy owned one and I think he still does!:wink: All I know is I owned 2 Synergys and I have an E-500 right now and they shot the best out of the 20 or so New Bows that I have tried out this year, Along with my 07` Tribby of course! So if you don`t own one,I would give one a try,Because you might be surprised how sweet a bow a stove maker/pipe bender can make! But at least they have a Job! :darkbeer:


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

i wouldnt mind seeing it happened but chances are it wont. bowtech has made a name for itself. honestly i think elite makes a better product its just that its a newer company. ya bowtech makes a great bow but that fact is to me that elite has a lot better limbs on its bows and a better finish overall. one downfall to elite over passing would be price would go up because of advertising and what not


----------



## raider54 (Oct 5, 2006)

*what a dumb thread*



Takeum said:


> I know it's alittle early to say yet,, But with the new Bowtechs already hitting the floors for 2008 compared to the talk of whats in store for Elite in 2008, and the New plans for advertising this year,, How many folks here believe that Elite will pass Bowtech this year in Bow sales?


UH YEP, UH NOPE, UH IDUNO!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Takeum said:


> ,, Like the new General isn't a copy of the X force,, lol,,,





J.C. said:


> You think the General is an X-force copy?


You didn't consider the source. :wink::tongue:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pintojk said:


> so that I don't miss all the great reading material this thread will produce over the next few hours :ranger:


Pinto that is 4 hours of your life that you will never get back! :wink:

To answer the poll: Not a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw my first Elite today and shot it---the Aigil. I really respected Kevin as a bow designer at Bowtech, but this was rediculous. I was actually shooting a mass of bowjax with strings on it. They won't catch Bowtech or Mathews or Hoyt or Bear or any one else with these products.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

bobcat91 said:


> I saw my first Elite today and shot it---the Aigil. I really respected Kevin as a bow designer at Bowtech, but this was rediculous. I was actually shooting a mass of bowjax with strings on it. They won't catch Bowtech or Mathews or Hoyt or Bear or any one else with these products.


Your post would have more credibility if it were not in a bashing format. No mention on how it shot or anything you thought they could better. Just a good old bash.......
I read posts like yours to help me determine which bow I will buy next, yours was put into the "Junk mail" catagory (no user value).


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

i am guessing that Elite will not be in the top 10 in sales....The average joe bowhunter has never heard of Elite. Here is a very rough rough off the top of my head guestimate of sales, not for arguements sake....just my guess

1. pse
2. mathews
3. hoyt
4. bowtech
5. bear(probably much higher)
6. diamond
7. parker
8. martin
9. ross
10. browning
11. reflex
12. darton
13. alpine
14. high country
15. archery research


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry BAArcher,

Maybe I can state this in a different way. 

1. The Aigis is not smoother or more forgiving than the Dernalin or Black Ice.

2. Very few people even know about Elite products since they do very little advertizing.

3. Last year at the only Elite dealership in the state, he lost Elite sales because he could not get the bows that he had ordered. This refelects on Elite's ability to get product to the Pro Shops. Not bashing just the truth. That effects sales which is what the thread was about.

4. With Bowtech's name recognition and quality products, Elite will probably never catch them in sales in our lifetime. 

5. As to the bowjax--how many are on this bow. 9 ?

6. You Elite fans are very touchy.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

plottman said:


> i am guessing that Elite will not be in the top 10 in sales....The average joe bowhunter has never heard of Elite. Here is a very rough rough off the top of my head guestimate of sales, not for arguements sake....just my guess
> 
> 1. pse
> 2. mathews
> ...


I don't think Elite expects to be in the top 10 of "bows produced" this year either. A successful business plan will control growth and not over run your ability maintain high levels of quality and customer service.

If you poll Elite owners on their satisfaction with the product quality and customer service, Elite would be at or near the top. Everything will fall into place as things grow, Ask this question in a few more years..........


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is some food for thought.....................Check out this 2008 poll.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=568279&page=2


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

HEy Bruce,, Very interesting,, goes to show you how many fan boys posted here compared to what they'd really be interested in shooting for 2008,,, Looks like the Elite bows are rated #4 as far as sales go this year maybe,,, And those number show Elite above Martin even,,, Perhaps we might see a change in power this up and coming year,,, Maybe not #1,,, But definately within the top 5


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

bobcat91 said:


> I saw my first Elite today and shot it---the Aigil. I really respected Kevin as a bow designer at Bowtech, but this was rediculous. I was actually shooting a mass of bowjax with strings on it. They won't catch Bowtech or Mathews or Hoyt or Bear or any one else with these products.


 Are you kidding me,, Bear? I was at teh shop last night when my buddy attempted to draw a 70lb Bear truth,,, Mind you this guy is no weakling,,, Maybe 5"9" 235lbs man that about ripped his shoulder out as he bounced off the backwall and hardly could stop the bows limb strangth on the way back,,, I laughed a bit and told him about how people thought how smoooth this bow atcually was compared to a Mathews or even Elite,,, I told him to try a PSE Firstorm in comparison.. Bow drew first rate,, Great bow,,, Then the Bowtech Liberty,, 1 rate,, but Bear,,,,,, Ross 1st rate,,, But Bear Truth,,, Not in this life! hey,, I guess you didnt see the X Force in all it's glory with 10 speed buttons on ther string this year,,, Didnt slow bow one bit,, and the bow shot amazing quiet,,, Nothing wrong with dampners and long as it's performance isn't affected,,, Look at the automotive industry,, Cars have more dampners then baby cribs,,, Elite is a top notch company and alot of folks here will eat their words come next year,,,, Elite is hitting the streets as we speak with an effective sales/ advertisment plan,,, Perhaps even have a few Pro shooters,,, They may not beat Bowtech this year in sales,,, or even Browning/ Pse, But their will be a few companies out there struggling to stay up with this amazingly righteous team of engineers and archery buffs...


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

bobcat91 said:


> Sorry BAArcher,
> 
> Maybe I can state this in a different way.
> 
> ...


Bobcat,
Not touchy just want facts. I can't answer for your dealers issues...(no facts) I also know that there is often more to the story then often told.
Perhaps we should get active dealers to give their input, that would be more accurate then "hear-say" information.

I can accept your impression of the Aigil when you compare it to those other bows, thats what I look for in a post.

Bowtech makes a fine bow ( I know you are a Bowtech guy from your other posts, nothing wrong with that) but some people out there have a difficult time accepting the fact that another company (not just Elite) make a product that appeal to many experienced shooters for various reasons.

Facts are Facts.................Like'em or not!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aint no way! Especially this early. Maybe few years down the rode.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave Barnsdale does not have the capacity to put High Country, Pearson and Elite into the top 5 in sales. All the big dogs build their own limbs.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Takeum said:


> HEy Bruce,, Very interesting,, goes to show you how many fan boys posted here compared to what they'd really be interested in shooting for 2008,,, Looks like the Elite bows are rated #4 as far as sales go this year maybe,,, And those number show Elite above Martin even,,, Perhaps we might see a change in power this up and coming year,,, Maybe not #1,,, But definately within the top 5


A very distant 4th on AT. Outside of that, who knows of elite? Not even in the top 25.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably wont happen. You see 75% of the population has an average to below average IQ. :wink:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

AKDoug said:


> Dave Barnsdale does not have the capacity to put High Country, Pearson and Elite into the top 5 in sales. All the big dogs build their own limbs.


And in many cases warranty a large number as well.:wink:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> Dave Barnsdale does not have the capacity to put High Country, Pearson and Elite into the top 5 in sales. All the big dogs build their own limbs.


I thought that some of them get their limbs from Gordon... Maybe this has changed recently... Don't get me wrong, I would love to see Dave step up his production and supply limbs to all bow manufacturers. The Barnsdales that I put on my Bowtech are great. Probably the best money I spent on the bow since I brought it home.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

Takeum said:


> goes to show you how many fan boys posted here


what i find funny is you call out bowtech fanboys and bash bowtech every chance you get but not only does your own poll disagree with you but you are the biggest elite fanboy ive seen on this site and thats saying something..

lawl!

dont take this the wrong way though, this is in no way an elite bash. while i havent shot one they do look nice....


----------



## willthebad (Aug 12, 2007)

bobcat91 said:


> I saw my first Elite today and shot it---the Aigil. I really respected Kevin as a bow designer at Bowtech, but this was rediculous. I was actually shooting a mass of bowjax with strings on it. They won't catch Bowtech or Mathews or Hoyt or Bear or any one else with these products.


if you think about it it's actually pretty smart...those bowjax didnt hurt a thing on the performance of the bow...just because it wasnt purty enough---


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

mozy said:


> Not a chance.


+1


I never shot an Elite but, if i had to guess.... NO! 

I am willing to shoot one to try it out. Anyone have one at a great price please pm me! Seriously!


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, I own 2 Bowtech bows--the Justice and the Allegiance-- which were designed to some extent by Kevin at Elite while he was at Bowtech. Each time I went to look for a new bow I shot as many as I could and each time it came down between a Bowtech model and a Mathews: each time I bought a Bowtech. I enjoy shooting a variety of bows and as you said, people choose bows for their own reasons. So enjoy the Elite. I just don't see them moving into the sales category of Bowtech, Mathews, et al for the forseable future.

And yes, I was put off by the Aigil's appearance with all of the bowjax.


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Woodsedge in Friendship. Dan is the owners name. Awsome guy with great customer service. His phone # is in my signature. No I dont shoot for him just great service and that seems to be hard to find these days. So if I find people in the bis with good customer service I like to let people know.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I am an Elite dealer in Wisconsin. However at this time I am not stocking them. Waiting for 08' info., etc.*

*Could very well be stocking for 08' though.*

I* am sure there are some wonderful Elite dealers out there. But.... when someone says a dealer has the "greatest" customer service..... gotta react to that. :wink: ("The best customer service in the biz")

You will Not find a more experienced and passionate archery pro than myself.
Now.... I did say "not better". Not saying 100% I am the best. Maybe 99.5% though!!!! :laugh::clap:

Terming a dealer the greatest can be sooooo subjective. Especially since you may not have dealt with myself over a long period of time.*

:cocktail:


----------



## mud2water (Jul 25, 2007)

*who to order an elite from?*

hey guys I think this is the year to buy a new bow. I'm intrested in an elite extreme but no dealers with in 100 miles of me. Is it better to order directly from elite or is there a dealer that would ship the bow to me. Also what is the price on an synergy ext. thanks


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Elite Gto 340-350 fps......awesome*

Here it is, straight from the Elite Forum!! :darkbeer: 
It's called the Elite GTO, Isn't it beautiful?!?!

SPECS

ATA - 33 1/8"
BH - 7"
Mass Weight 3lbs 15.5oz
IBO @ 70# 30" 80% letoff - 340-350
Draw Lengths 26-30
Draw Weights 50-90#
View attachment 316410


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

How much is it going for? That's sweet.


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

What is that bad boy gonna be priced at?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats going to be beast to draw...


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

PatriotDually said:


> What is that bad boy gonna be priced at?


They haven't released the price as of yet but it sounds like it will be a little more than the Synergy XT.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

No rubber dampners screwed on everywhere?????

Looks good!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Thats going to be beast to draw...



What makes you say that?


I think it's a good-looking bow. Elite's whole line is very clean looking. Not a lot of crap hanging off.


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Thats going to be beast to draw...


I hope so, then maybe there won't be many people buying it


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I find it interesting that as a dealer I hear about this on AT. Not from Elite direct. :sad:

Great looking bow!!! Hopefully our rep will get one soon and stop in. Love to shoot it of course.*

:cocktail:


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

bigrackHack said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> 
> I think it's a good-looking bow. Elite's whole line is very clean looking. Not a lot of crap hanging off.


Speeds like that are not exactly easy to obtain keeping a easy drawing bow. I bet its smooth, but still hard to draw back!:wink:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

cameron said:


> No rubber dampners screwed on everywhere?


*They have pictured bows before that did not have the vibration kit on it. I would assume it will be dressed out with Bow Jax. Personally I do not mind.*


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks sweet! Actually changed the limbs pockets so there's no- more space inbetween the Limb pockets and the limbs,,, I like it,, Makes for better alignment as well,, She's gonna be a shooter!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Especially at 90lbs!!!!!!


Does look nice though. :thumb:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*For my own file I cropped and lightened it up a little.
Thought I would share it......*


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Especially at 90lbs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does look nice though. :thumb:


I just ran that thru the calculator and at 90lbs at 30" it has 107lbs of K.E.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

nice looking bow


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *I find it interesting that as a dealer I hear about this on AT. Not from Elite direct. :sad:
> 
> Great looking bow!!! Hopefully our rep will get one soon and stop in. Love to shoot it of course.*
> 
> :cocktail:


If you were a member at elites forum youd a got it direct from elite:darkbeer:


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Is Elite going to have to pay Pontiac royalties for using GTO? :tongue:

Nice looking bow though.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice looking bow ! I've never seen an Elite in person. I'd like to shoot one for sure. Hate to say it but those cams kinda look like the Airbornes that I have seen at BTU ....Kinda ....

That is great looking bow, Good job Elite !


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

L-train said:


> If you were a member at elites forum youd a got it direct from elite:darkbeer:


*Needless to say you are Not a dealer.
That was very funny though. :shocked:*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Needless to say you are Not a dealer.
> That was very funny though. :shocked:*


Wasnt claiming to be a dealer or trying to be funny, simply stating the truth, I know several dealers who recieved the info the same way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> Nice looking bow ! I've never seen an Elite in person. I'd like to shoot one for sure. Hate to say it but those cams kinda look like the Airbornes that I have seen at BTU ....Kinda ....
> 
> That is great looking bow, Good job Elite !


Elites cams have been out for weeks, have the airborns shipped yet


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

L-train said:


> Wasnt claiming to be a dealer or trying to be funny, simply stating the truth, I know several dealers who recieved the info the same way.


*I understand.* :cocktail:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

MSRP is $799.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

That looks like a sweetie! A round binary...Hmmm! 

I think I would like to shoot that bow!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Jeff Check this out!! I just bough a 07 Synergy and put it through the chrono*



Jeff K in IL said:


> Speeds like that are not exactly easy to obtain keeping a easy drawing bow. I bet its smooth, but still hard to draw back!:wink:


I shot it today through the Chrono and here is what I got at about 55-56#with a 28" Draw

325 grain arrow 297 FPS
362 Grain Arrow 282 FPS

Way faster than my Dren with the same specs and just as fast as my Vulcan with an inch more brace height

thats pretty fast for a 7" brace height bow and it is one of the smoothest drawing quietest bows I have shot...Please dont tell my Hoyt Brothers I sad this:zip: because i really am still a Hoyt guy; because i really am still a Hoyt guy; because i really am still a Hoyt guy; because i really am still a Hoyt guy somebody slap me

The cams on this new bow look alot less eratic than on my Synergy and its rated faster...

Another thing I was impressed with is the form fit and finish on Elites...Im betting they will be a force to be recond with here in the future and they will be among the so called big 3

Tom


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

L-train said:


> Elites cams have been out for weeks, have the airborns shipped yet


No, The Airbornes I saw last week were unfinished testers for the pro-shop guys. But as of then they hadn't shipped.
The cams did look pretty smooth like the GTO ... Hmm Yea I bet Pontiac will want a cut of that


----------



## willthebad (Aug 12, 2007)

340-350 with *80% let off...80%...oh yeah thats right!!!*


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Some say "Dren" ..."Card" ..."Ally" This will be the "Goat" for sure ...


----------



## bowman010 (Jul 29, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> Nice looking bow ! I've never seen an Elite in person. I'd like to shoot one for sure. Hate to say it but those cams kinda look like the Airbornes that I have seen at BTU ....Kinda ....
> 
> That is great looking bow, Good job Elite !


id hate to say it but i dont think they are even close. elite has practically perfectly round cams. the airbornes definitely look alot different. just my opinion


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*What?*

I agree with bowman. The cams look nothing like the Airbourne. Come on.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

danslaugenhoup said:


> I agree with bowman. The cams look nothing like the Airbourne. Come on.


I think he means the General.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

danslaugenhoup said:


> I agree with bowman. The cams look nothing like the Airbourne. Come on.


Well OK then ... I really could care less either way, I'm making a comment on my observation, although I'd bet you have never seen an Airborne in person in fact it's a pretty sure bet. The pictures are not how they look ..totally .. Trust me I have had one in my hands or at least that's what they said it was last week at BTU. But since PA is so much closer to Eugene than Springfield by all means keep us informed.

Like I said I could care less either way
I won't be owning either in the near future, Cause I've got too many bows as it is.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Tell me we aren't really going to resserect the Elite vs. BowTech debates of the past....

Those never seemed to have a happy ending.:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Tell me we aren't really going to resserect the Elite vs. BowTech debates of the past....
> 
> Those never seemed to have a happy ending.:wink:


No they don't for some reason, :zip:


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

HC Archery said:


> *They have pictured bows before that did not have the vibration kit on it. I would assume it will be dressed out with Bow Jax. Personally I do not mind.*


The BowJax Kit will be optional on all 08 bows.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Tell me we aren't really going to resserect the Elite vs. BowTech debates of the past....
> 
> Those never seemed to have a happy ending.:wink:


I'm surprised it's taken this long... :doh:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Tell me we aren't really going to resserect the Elite vs. BowTech debates of the past....
> 
> Those never seemed to have a happy ending.:wink:


Never seen a divorce that did.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

ex-wolverine said:


> I shot it today through the Chrono and here is what I got at about 55-56#with a 28" Draw
> 
> 325 grain arrow 297 FPS
> 362 Grain Arrow 282 FPS
> ...


Tom thats the 2007, I have shot it, 60lb model pulls like a beast. If I got a Synergy, it would the the Xtreme.... I hear its smooth, but still a bit of a hard pull...:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> Never seen a divorce that did.


Now that right there is the winner of today's RK's "Post of the Day Award!"

:first:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> 60lb model pulls like a beast.


You're kidding right:crazy:

TEXAS


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Speeds like that are not exactly easy to obtain keeping a easy drawing bow. I bet its smooth, but still hard to draw back!:wink:


It appears that it is the smoothest and easiest of the 08 elites to draw...pretty good discussion on the bow going on in their forum...Also the Draw is AMO specific...


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

*Elite Gto*

Here are the specs of the new ELITE GTO.

ATA 33 1/8"
BH 7"
Weight 3lbs 15,5oz
Draw length 26 to 30"
Draw weight 50 to 90#
Let off 80%
Speed 340 to 350fps

Impressive, or?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Picture for visual:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sweet....I was waiting on the picture to come out. 

For some reason my Army PC has the Elite website blocked.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

smoother than an Aigil?


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I may have just found one of my next bows. By the way Mike it could be worse Archery Talk could be blocked.


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

sweet looking bow


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

*some speeds*

Originally Posted by Elite_Kevin 
For those of you that like me love Kinetic Energy, I was playing around last week and decided to shoot a variety of arrow eights out of a GTO, here are the results.

70# 29" draw 
350 gr= 337 fps
400 gr= 318 fps
450 gr= 301 fps
848 gr= 223 fps

70# 30" draw
350 gr= 352 fps
400 gr= 332 fps
450 gr= 313 fps
848 gr= 235 fps

I think these are sufficient for any game most of you hunt.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I like the looks of that. Does it come in an all camo version?


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Anyone know what the MSRP will be?

If it the same as last year's Envy, they can keep it. 350fps is nothing really special this year.


----------



## Huya (Aug 18, 2007)

This is a sweet looking bow. The thing I like about it the most is looking at the cam system, It doesn't look like major lobes which means a smoother draw. Would like to find a place to test this one. I didn't like the X Force because of the hard draw from the cam lobes.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

MSRP 799$ as i have heard :wink:


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

442fps said:


> MSRP 799$ as i have heard :wink:


Yes and it does come in camo. :wink:


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike from Texas said:


> Anyone know what the MSRP will be?
> 
> If it the same as last year's Envy, they can keep it. 350fps is nothing really special this year.


According to Kevin it's 4-5fps faster than the Envy, but it does it at 80% letoff not 68%. It's also smoother than the 08 Synergy.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Definitely impressive. :wink:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Cheyenne19 said:


> According to Kevin it's 4-5fps faster than the Envy, but it does it at 80% letoff not 68%. It's also smoother than the 08 Synergy.


That sounds good! Glad I kept my $999 in my pocket.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

The black riser and camo limbs are sexy :wink:

The name is kind of blah, though.

350FPS isn't all that new, but it's still pretty sweet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

PSEGuy said:


> The black riser and camo limbs are sexy :wink:
> 
> The name is kind of blah, though.
> 
> 350FPS isn't all that new, but it's still pretty sweet.


With a 7" brace height it is!


----------



## Norwegian (Sep 21, 2007)

*And I thought I was going to try out a single cam next year......*

Not impressive????

350 fps with a 7" brace and 80% let off, I would say that if this is true it doesen't come any better.....

...now, if I only figure out how to obtain that bow here in Norway.....it is it.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

L-train said:


> With a 7" brace height it is!


Excellent point.

Before too long I may have to change my name to EliteGuy 

I really like the Elites and am looking to upgrade my wife to a Fire


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice looking.....yes.

They still only go to 30" DL:sad: I only need 30.5", but that 1/2" makes a big difference for me:wink:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

*New Elite GTO specs*

Hey,, check these numbers out all you Kenetic Energy Monsters / Speed Freaks,,, THese are from a few arrows that were slung out of the new GTO;SPECS

ATA - 33 1/8"
BH - 7"
Mass Weight 3lbs 15.5oz
IBO @ 70# 30" 80% letoff - 340-350
Draw Lengths 26-30
Draw Weights 50-90#
MSRP - $799.00

70# 29" draw 
350 gr= 337 fps
400 gr= 318 fps
450 gr= 301 fps
848 gr= 223 fps

70# 30" draw
350 gr= 352 fps
400 gr= 332 fps
450 gr= 313 fps
848 gr= 235 fps

New Elite GTO,,,


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

If I bought one, I'd either have to buy heavier arrows or drop 10 lbs to stay ASA Legal!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

lol Bruce,, Don't sweat the small stuff lil brother! Just buy the new GTO and put it on a all you can eat diet,,, I always liked the name Fatboy arrows,, lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Norwegian said:


> Not impressive????
> 
> 350 fps with a 7" brace and 80% let off, I would say that if this is true it doesen't come any better.....
> 
> ...now, if I only figure out how to obtain that bow here in Norway.....it is it.


There is a dealer in France, its at least on that side of the pond:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

unassuming said:


> It appears that it is the smoothest and easiest of the 08 elites to draw...pretty good discussion on the bow going on in their forum...Also the Draw is *AMO specific*...


This is the big point on this bow, no exagerated DLs.


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

Has Elite started to use fixed limb pockets in their bows?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I checked out elite's website (very nice BTW) and didn't see it. You got any pictures of the GTO? That's a BAD MUTHA if it can live up to the specs!!!

-ZA



Takeum said:


> Hey,, check these numbers out all you Kenetic Energy Monsters / Speed Freaks,,, THese are from a few arrows that were slung out of the new GTO;SPECS
> 
> ATA - 33 1/8"
> BH - 7"
> ...


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*I want one*

I would shoot a 425 grain hunting arrow at 60#'s and still feel good about sticking elk!!!! :tongue:

7" brace


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

*Whos gonna try a Elite GTO?*

Im not sure if Im gonna get one my Envy is still workin good.
Anyone lookin at Elites new flamethrower?


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybee-R said:


> Yes and it does come in camo. :wink:


Heard yesterday that the E-leaf camo is being phased out and all the camo bows will be in the new G-1 camo.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I did not finalize my XL order due to the GT release.............I want to read some shooter feedback.


----------



## Norwegian (Sep 21, 2007)

*Yep, on this side of the pond.....*



L-train said:


> There is a dealer in France, its at least on that side of the pond:wink:


He he.. that is closer but there is still a little "pond" to cross that is called Skagerag for me to be near an Elite dealer, and I still know about a dealer in Denmark but just the same, I actually drive a Cheverolet Tahoe so for me to take a ferry cross and drive to the dealer with todays current price on gas I just can't see that happening.

That Msrp: on 799$ will raise to a unacceptable 1200$+ with all the expences counted in, so there must be another way :ranger:


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I have been going back and forth on this, but once I saw the specs. and Kevin mentioned that it was smoother and more quiet than the synergy xt I was sold...Also the making sure the draw was AMO exact and 80% let off...So I am by-passing the xt and fire and going with a 60lb 28inch GTO...Looks to be a good year....


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

I am leaning that way between GTO and Firecat


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

If I only had a dealer closer than 4 hours, I'd love to shoot them all. That is one awesome looking bow, not to mention the specs. Trying to decide between that and the Fire is going to be tough.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm probably going to get one with 60lb limbs. Just haven't decided whether to get it in Ninja or G1 camo:wink: I'll have to hide it from the wife though

TEXAS


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I am going to give it a whirl.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Weird that this has to go in the manufacturer section...None of us work for the company....I guess if you ask if someone is going to try out a bow it comes here:embara:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

unassuming said:


> Weird that this has to go in the manufacturer section...None of us work for the company....I guess if you ask if someone is going to try out a bow it comes here:embara:


Yea it took me awhile to find MY thread, it was a general ? for the general populace.
Could a Mod please tell me why it got moved?


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Perhaps they could just rename the manufacturer forum, the Elite Forum and everyone would be happy:wink:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

didnt Elite Claim to have 350 fps last year with a 7" brace height? From what I read on here most guys were getting about 340 at best when shooting through reliable chrono's, so they make it with more letoff and its faster? that doesnt make sense unless the cams have a different and stiffer draw force curve. It will be interesting to see if this bow lives up to the specs since the Envy didnt last year.

good luck
jkeiffer


----------



## Ahab (Jun 5, 2003)

*??*



L-train said:


> Yea it took me awhile to find MY thread, it was a general ? for the general populace.
> Could a Mod please tell me why it got moved?


Perhaps its because the same 3 or 4 guys keep posting all of the new Elite threads....seems a little trollish to me....

AHAB


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

jkeiffer said:


> didnt Elite Claim to have 350 fps last year with a 7" brace height? From what I read on here most guys were getting about 340 at best when shooting through reliable chrono's, so they make it with more letoff and its faster? that doesnt make sense unless the cams have a different and stiffer draw force curve. It will be interesting to see if this bow lives up to the specs since the Envy didnt last year.
> 
> good luck
> jkeiffer


The draw is also AMO exact....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Ahab said:


> Perhaps its because the same 3 or 4 guys keep posting all of the new Elite threads....seems a little trollish to me....
> 
> AHAB


How is it trollish, I didnt post ad pics of the bow, I understand the other thread being moved, just wondering if anyone's gonna try it. Hopefully someone near me so I could buy them a beer and try it out. Guess its not archers helping archers so much.
Seems like theres a bias against Elite to me.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I think Ahab is out fishing today...nothing new when a new bow is released for people to post about who is going to shoot it or who is going to buy it...heck there has been a post about has anyone spotted an Airborne...Firecat Posts, matthews posts...all similar...None of the posters did anything wrong...I like to think the AT is just putting us in the VIP room while the rest of population must compete and slander each other...Here we have our second forum...I kinda like it....


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

jkeiffer said:


> didnt Elite Claim to have 350 fps last year with a 7" brace height? From what I read on here most guys were getting about 340 at best when shooting through reliable chrono's, so they make it with more letoff and its faster? that doesnt make sense unless the cams have a different and stiffer draw force curve. It will be interesting to see if this bow lives up to the specs since the Envy didnt last year.
> 
> good luck
> jkeiffer


The Envy was 348 and at first folks were not getting the claimed speed as you stated.... but Elite corrected the problem and fixed every Envy that was not getting what it should have. I have not touched the GTO, so I could not even speculate what the draw force curve would be.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> I checked out elite's website (very nice BTW) and didn't see it. You got any pictures of the GTO? That's a BAD MUTHA if it can live up to the specs!!!
> 
> -ZA


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering this myself. If it's a bash mathews thread or a bowtech spotting thread it's cool. But by all means let's hide elite threads so they're hard to find. At least have the stones to leave a link to them, so people can see where they went.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Looks like a winner!!*

Awesome lines!!! 350 @ 7"


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

jkeiffer said:


> didnt Elite Claim to have 350 fps last year with a 7" brace height? From what I read on here most guys were getting about 340 at best when shooting through reliable chrono's, so they make it with more letoff and its faster? that doesnt make sense unless the cams have a different and stiffer draw force curve. It will be interesting to see if this bow lives up to the specs since the Envy didnt last year.
> 
> good luck
> jkeiffer


Elites are hold more true than most any bow. My Envy runs 337 at 29". My mathews won't get near ibo with a hard tail wind.


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

*The Official GTO thread*

Who's gonna be the first to get one? I'm not letting go of my Envy just yet.


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

My Envy will not be going anywhere either, but I may have a GTO to go with it, if not the GTO, it will be the Xtreme XT.


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

It would be hard to sell my Envy to gain 4-5fps and 80% let off vs. 68%, but at the price I could just buy one.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

Takeum said:


> Hey,, check these numbers out all you Kenetic Energy Monsters / Speed Freaks,,, THese are from a few arrows that were slung out of the new GTO;SPECS
> 
> ATA - 33 1/8"
> BH - 7"
> ...




Holy smokes! When was that released? Or has it been? I've been off for the past week or so.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been a confirmed " single cam bow" man forever. I think this is quite possibly the bow that converts me. The specs are exactly what I've been waiting for. Now...only to see how hard it is to get one.


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

I stand corrected, the sighting thread has been moved.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

sorry...only GTO I know is my neighbors


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Holy smokes! When was that released? Or has it been? I've been off for the past week or so.


Yesterday.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> sorry...only GTO I know is my neighbors


But I'm sure you remember this one too:

RONNY AND THE DAYTONAS lyrics - GTO 

(John Wilkin)

Little GTO, you're really lookin' fine
Three deuces and a four-speed and a 389
Listen to her tachin' up now, listen to her why-ee-eye-ine
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO

Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa (mixed with "Ahhh, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa

You oughta see her on a road course or a quarter mile
This little modified Pon-Pon has got plenty of style
She beats the gassers and the rail jobs, really drives 'em why-ee-eye-ild
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO

Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa (mixed with "Ahhh, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa

Gonna save all my money (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) and buy a GTO (turnin' it on,
blowin' it out)
Get a helmet and a roll bar (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) and I'll be ready to go
(turnin' it on, blowin' it out)
Take it out to Pomona (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) and let 'em know (turnin' it on,
blowin' it out), yeah, yeah
That I'm the coolest thing around
Little buddy, gonna shut you down
When I turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO

Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO")
Wa-wa (mixed with "Ahhh, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

Got a question. Why was this thread moved? Many other bows have their official threads. What makes this one any different?


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

*What Elite bow will YOU chose??!! GTO??*

Im really trying to talk myself into NOT getting A Fire... but I REALLY want one!!! I Have the Ice and it is most likely simular but I like the riser and I LOVE the pink! Will I have 2 of the same bow if I buy it?? I cant get rid of my Ice with the rhinestones, My Ice is smokin fast for my mere 25 in draw length..... I really wish I could go for the new speed monster GTO but Im draw length challenged so that wont work 
Any one out there loooking into the new GTO or other the Elites what do you think of them? Fast? 
They are a super awesome company with many great bows and awesome people to deal with


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

im sitkcing with my 07 "deer slayer" synergy


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*What*

Why the move??????????????


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm considering the GTO ....

And the Fire for my wife :wink:


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought surely if it was titled the same that it wouldn't get moved.


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

GTO what's not to like. 4-5fps faster than my Envy and at 80% letoff to boot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheyenne19 said:


> Elites are hold more true than most any bow. My Envy runs 337 at 29". My mathews won't get near ibo with a hard tail wind.


Awesome speed man, my Envy is at 316 27" IBO so right in line.:darkbeer:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

When are they planning on shiping to the dealers?


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Does any one have this bow yet? If so have your cronographed it yet, and if so what was the actual speed/aroow combo?


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

So can anyone tell me why this thread was moved?


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

because its not a martin thread?


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

Just a theory...but I'm going to guess that some people conspired on another website to spam AT.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

maskedONE said:


> Just a theory...but I'm going to guess that some people conspired on another website to spam AT.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


How can you spam AT, the majority of the post, probably including some of mine I would classify as spam....


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

There would only be one or two threads had they all not been moved. How is this spam yet the other thread with the exact same title not?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Is this sucker available in all camo?

BAD AZZ!!!

Elite just went to the top of my "gotta have it" list.


-ZA



michihunter said:


>


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

Cheyenne19 said:


> There would only be one or two threads had they all not been moved. How is this spam yet the other thread with the exact same title not?


OOoooooo...I have a great idea!

Let's all go over to the Elite forum and put up a bunch of threads about BowTech!

I bet those will all stay in their General Archery forum!

Grow up folks...you're just making yourselves look silly.:tongue:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I gotta say.... this is the ONLY bow that's been introduced for 2008 that has me tempted to reach for the wallet. It's too bad that there are no Elite dealers around here.

Dammit.

That is one SMOKING HOT bow! WOW! Kevin really outdid himself this time... holy moly!

I wish I could shoot one of those puppies... I can't believe the speeds... 


-ZA


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I will get one 2


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Does anyone know if Elite is going to be at the ATA show with these bows? Just curious.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Lonnie.... If there was a dealer near me, I'd be on this bow like white on rice. I'm totally let down by Bowtech this year and Kevin is the only one who delivered my "wish list" bow. 350 fps, 7" brace height, 80% letoff, 33" ATA, sub 4 lbs of mass weight..... DAMN! That guy KNOWS what people want.:nod:

-ZA


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Elite ?*

Why are all of the Elite threads being moved?I have always heard when the heat gets too hot get out of the kitchen but this is ridiculous!Just come out and say it you are extremely jealous and biased towards Elite so this is the only way you can try to suppress their success.The Toby Keith song rings louder all the time. How Do You Like Me Now?GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ELITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ZA206

It comes all camo, blk & camo, or all blk...from what I have heard...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Xtreme XL AND GTO:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

okay...okay...we are all terribly jealous and are moving the threads so you can't find them and get fed up and buy Bowtech since they are a paying sponsor. You caught us red handed. :embara:


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Also, with what looks like the same cams as on the Synergy Extreme, same brace and ATA. Why is this bow 15-20 fps faster? Can't pick up the design change for the speed difference.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funny stuff


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Xtreme XL AND GTO:darkbeer:
> 
> TEXAS


Ditto Jeff!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Elite will sell directly to you...give 'em a call.

They'll love to chat with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Just because the profile of cams are the same/similar does not mean they have the same performance, it is dictated by the way the string/cable tracks are set in the cam. eg. how it stacks the draw force curve.
Last I heard they will be at the ATA show


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Watersnake said:


> Ditto Jeff!


Me too, if I can raise the funds


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

ZA206 said:


> Lonnie.... If there was a dealer near me, I'd be on this bow like white on rice. I'm totally let down by Bowtech this year and Kevin is the only one who delivered my "wish list" bow. 350 fps, 7" brace height, 80% letoff, 33" ATA, sub 4 lbs of mass weight..... DAMN! That guy KNOWS what people want.:nod:
> 
> -ZA


I will do some diggin and see if I cant find a way!:wink:


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

ZA206 said:


> Lonnie.... If there was a dealer near me, I'd be on this bow like white on rice. I'm totally let down by Bowtech this year and Kevin is the only one who delivered my "wish list" bow. 350 fps, 7" brace height, 80% letoff, 33" ATA, sub 4 lbs of mass weight..... DAMN! That guy KNOWS what people want.:nod:
> 
> -ZA


Your right ZA, thats almost exactly what I'm looking for too. One thing though, does anybody know if the let off is adjustable on this bow to 65% if we want? I would love to have that option to play with.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

L-train said:


> Me too, if I can raise the funds


Come on Ebay buyers!!!!!.......I need some cash:tongue:

TEXAS


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> okay...okay...we are all terribly jealous and are moving the threads so you can't find them and get fed up and buy Bowtech since they are a paying sponsor. You caught us red handed. :embara:


You could not say it any better.As always it comes down to money and who is a sponsor. Some of the things that have have been said or assumed by some of the Elite bashers is coming back to haunt them.And eating crow never taste good.And i hope they are getting their belly full.


----------



## martin_4 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Elite Gto 340-350 fps......awesome*

Has anyone on here shot this bow, that thing looks smokin fast, with a 7" brace height. Looks much better that the Martin Firecat too(oops that might ruffle a few M feathers around here). 
Anyhow if anyone has shot thing let us know...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

If you go looking for your thread in a little while it will be in the Elite section, known as Manu announc.
Oh and I agree with you 100%


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Gto*

This bow is everything the blowies would like to have but can't.Quality limbs a 7" brace and more speed than they can achieve with less brace height.ELITE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

5...4....3....2....1....gone :zip:


----------



## martin_4 (Jul 29, 2007)

oh well.........money buys anything now a days. Even AT....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

martin_4 said:


> oh well.........money buys anything now a days. Even AT....


Then pony up and become a sponsor.:wink:


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Dare I ask how much?


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

DCH3K said:


> Im really trying to talk myself into NOT getting A Fire... but I REALLY want one!!! I Have the Ice and it is most likely simular but I like the riser and I LOVE the pink! Will I have 2 of the same bow if I buy it?? I cant get rid of my Ice with the rhinestones, My Ice is smokin fast for my mere 25 in draw length..... I really wish I could go for the new speed monster GTO but Im draw length challenged so that wont work
> Any one out there loooking into the new GTO or other the Elites what do you think of them? Fast?
> They are a super awesome company with many great bows and awesome people to deal with


what happened to my poll??
Come on now Im not a bad girl cut us a break here!!


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW cant believe this thread is still here.Oh well i would love to shoot this beast but since that will take 2 long i just ordered 1.pss. is AT in need of money are they needing sponsors so the delete threads if it is about a company they dont sponsor why do i keep hearing this?This does not sound like the AT i call home.Come on guys lets start over and be ethical about all of this.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Come on Ebay buyers!!!!!.......I need some cash:tongue:
> 
> TEXAS


whatcha selling?


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool!!!

Someone with mystical powers combined all of the Elite threads. I wish I could do things like that, I would rule the world!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Theres some very creative market share defense goin down.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

OK that wasnt the correct solution i dont think.Seems like someone is being a little childish about this hole thing i am shocked.So let me understand this you must be a paying sponsor to speak or you must be talking about a paying sponsers product to speak i dont get it apparently AT is mad that ELITE is not a paying sponsor is that what im hearing that cant be.tell me im wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like Elite bows, top quality, they will be major players soon!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> what happened to my poll??
> Come on now Im not a bad girl cut us a break here!!


Hey no fair...no picking on ladies...or their threads....


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

THey already are in my book L-Train ! Best bow you can buy for your hard earned American buck...IMHO


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry but I haven't read everything. Do we have a release date yet?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

why don't I see more elite bows on the 3D circuit? if there all that?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Dec.1st. Tool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> why don't I see more elite bows on the 3D circuit? if there all that?


Pretty new bow line, I believe Tim Ewers set a state record and won some shoots with one. Also dont have a shooting Staff yet.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Now have they got any dealers up here in the snowy tundra? Or are they selling direct?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

L-train said:


> I will do some diggin and see if I cant find a way!:wink:


I feel very comfortable doing all my own tuning and work on the binaries, but I'd like to hold and inspect one before buying. I also think I might be able to get one off an AT dealer for sub-MSRP!:wink:

Here's to wishful thinking.:darkbeer:

Dang thats a good looking bow.:nod:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*AMO drawlength...*

Let me ask you guys a question...

I just had my wife measure my drawlength on my 29" 2006 Tribute. At full draw, from the center of the string (between the knots of my D-loop) to the center of the back berger hole (which is even with the deepest part of the back of the one piece grip) was 27-7/8". 

Does this mean my real AMO length is 27-7/8" + 1-3/4" = 29-5/8"?

Does this mean that I should order a 29.5" GTO if I get one?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


Regards,

-ZA


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> Let me ask you guys a question...
> 
> I just had my wife measure my drawlength on my 29" 2006 Tribute. At full draw, from the center of the string (between the knots of my D-loop) to the center of the back berger hole (which is even with the deepest part of the back of the one piece grip) was 27-7/8".
> 
> ...


You got it.

Actually I like to measure from the inside of the string at the nocking point at full draw to the actual pivot point in the grip and add 1.75".

If I remind correctly that AMO standard exists since more than 40 years and that's how the DL on US made bow should be measured.

I only know one bow manufacturer ( in Germany) who got the actual DL in the specs, thus you must order your bow in that 27 7/8" to get the correct size for you. 

DB


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

to someone that may no, can you get the fire cams on the new synergy? i have never shot an elite but i have a very short draw 26inch but usually shoot around 65 lbs....If anyone can help it would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

southernbowhunt said:


> to someone that may no, can you get the fire cams on the new synergy? i have never shot an elite but i have a very short draw 26inch but usually shoot around 65 lbs....If anyone can help it would be appreciated


I know you can on the XL, Ill find out for ya:wink:


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

reason i ask is hearing about people with synergy's with ice cams getting unbelieveable speeds....if its true and i can get this or better with the new synergy and fire cams i am already sold just let me know where to drive to pick it up.....
IE....
I shoot a synergy with ice cams at 26.5" draw and 61lbs. with a 315grain arrow I get 322fps. All this with a 7" brace height!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

southernbowhunt said:


> reason i ask is hearing about people with synergy's with ice cams getting unbelieveable speeds....if its true and i can get this or better with the new synergy and fire cams i am already sold just let me know where to drive to pick it up.....
> IE....
> I shoot a synergy with ice cams at 26.5" draw and 61lbs. with a 315grain arrow I get 322fps. All this with a 7" brace height!


You might want to take a look at the GTO, Elite says it draws as smooth or smoother than the Syn. 
Still waiting for a answer to your inquiry!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> You got it.
> 
> Actually I like to measure from the inside of the string at the nocking point at full draw to the actual pivot point in the grip and add 1.75".
> 
> ...


Hey Markus... I measured from the string to the pivot point of the grip (the throat) and the measurement was 28" exactly. Looks like I'm 29-3/4" AMO.

Cool... I'll just order a 29.5" GTO if I decide to get one. Thanks for the clarification buddy!

-ZA


----------



## Dagobullets (Jul 7, 2007)

Huya said:


> This is a sweet looking bow. The thing I like about it the most is looking at the cam system, It doesn't look like major lobes which means a smoother draw. Would like to find a place to test this one. I didn't like the X Force because of the hard draw from the cam lobes.


There will be one at Archery Sports in Simi Valley in a couple of weeks. Give them a call and set up a demo.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> Hey Markus... I measured from the string to the pivot point of the grip (the throat) and the measurement was 28" exactly. Looks like I'm 29-3/4" AMO.
> 
> Cool... I'll just order a 29.5" GTO if I decide to get one. Thanks for the clarification buddy!
> 
> -ZA


Pleasure!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> why don't I see more elite bows on the 3D circuit? if there all that?



Well they are really built for the hunter that's why most of them are shorter ata's. However as L-train said Timmy Ewers shoots an Energy for 3D and field and dominated the field events he shot in this year. I shot an indoor spot Va. shoot with him and he shot 60x with 54 inside x's, that's smokin and shows the bow is very accurate and will shoot better than most shooters. I've shot my Energy in spots and as well as 3D and do pretty well with it locally. Time will tell, they are a very young company, give them a while.


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

love the guardian but these are some sweet looking bows!


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Went to order an Elite Extreme XL and guess what;

Same horse crap as last year; "We will not be offering that bow in left hand"
Can you say 101 Airborne;

Idiots!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Scottie said:


> Went to order an Elite Extreme XL and guess what;
> 
> Same horse crap as last year; "We will not be offering that bow in left hand"
> Can you say 101 Airborne;
> ...


If that stays true.... it'll be the nail in the coffin for me ever considering an Elite.

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

It was confirmed today on the elite forum that the GTO WILL be made in left hand versions. It was not stated directly, but implied that it might cost more than the righty though.

Stay tuned...

-ZA


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

so what was the MSRP on this bad boy?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

martin_4 said:


> Has anyone on here shot this bow, that thing looks smokin fast, with a 7" brace height. Looks much better that the Martin Firecat too(oops that might ruffle a few M feathers around here).
> Anyhow if anyone has shot thing let us know...


 Probably as fast as what this guy said it'd be,,,340-350fps with a 7" brace height,,,80%letoff


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

southernbowhunt said:


> reason i ask is hearing about people with synergy's with ice cams getting unbelieveable speeds....if its true and i can get this or better with the new synergy and fire cams i am already sold just let me know where to drive to pick it up.....
> IE....
> I shoot a synergy with ice cams at 26.5" draw and 61lbs. with a 315grain arrow I get 322fps. All this with a 7" brace height!


So has anyone found out if you can get it with ice cams? im a 26 also


----------



## StilettoDriver (Jan 22, 2007)

*Elite Synergy*

I have two Synergys.... One of the best bows I have ever shot/ owned.
Fast, quiet, very accurate, No recoil or hand shock. I'm thinking about buying one for a 3D bow. I only wish they would pick up staff shooters.

I also personally know well over twenty synergy owners. They are all extatic about their choice abd really love their bows. 

Buy it, You won't be sorry.

Thanks


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thumbs up*

Neddless to say I like mine.Smooth fast quiet and deadly accurate.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am very anxious (read as "patient") about my GTO....


----------



## McPhersons-Man (Dec 12, 2006)

Will not shoot anything else. I just ordered an Agili and Extreme


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

You can get the SYNERGY XT OR XL in fire cams. They will go down to 24. Im buying an XT with fire wheels myself, should be smoking for the short draw archer. For those that are short dl and want 70lbs, this is your answer...the equalizer has been terminated!!!!!!
If you dont want 70lbs, go with the fire.


----------

